# Oklahoma Message Board 2014



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy New Year y'all,Can't wait for the morels to start poppin. Good luck to everyone this year


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

Picking season can't get here soon enough. I have been hunting for two years, but I only found a few last year. I was so proud of my 20 mushrooms. After looking at post on this forrum I realized that I have alot to learn. I live in edmond any pointers will be appreciated.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy 2014 everyone. We are getting close so I thought I'd check in and say hi. I'm sure the board will start buzzing in a month!! Morel Belle, stick close to Rivers or creek beds. Elm is the most popular tree around here to hunt, but I have luck near cedars and cottonwoods too... I like hopping from spot to spot, if I spend an hour somewhere trying without anything to show, I usually go somewhere else. Sometimes a perfect looking area can have few or no morels.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hopefully the synoptics will reverse in February and March to a wetter weather pattern. I truly enjoyed my 2000+ morels find on my first year hunting on Okie soil last year and plan on finding as many in 2014 to share them around (i.e., for free)...as "the fun is in the hunt". 
The next 15 days will be prime for erratic wildfires across the state, which is generally good for morels- The lack of rain, however, isn't. Thou shall see and fingers crossed-


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

If we can keep the above average rainfall I think it will be a great year 

and to add to Nate's list of trees I seem to do good around persimmon, bois d'arc,and catalpa and really most popular trees, but hey with morels you never really can tell.


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

How do you change your avatars?


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

Does southeast oklahoma have prime season before central oklahoma?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

How to change my profile picture?
To change your profile image please go to gravatar.com create an account and add your photo.

This should answer your first question copied directly out of the faq 
As for the second question im around the ada area and the earliest morel I can remember finding was March 12th last year but as for a prime season it varies year to year cause of factors like temperature and moisture , usually id say around late March and early April though


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

I have changed my profile picture. It's a Oklahoma sunset. I am a proud okie. Things I love include: sunsets, fishing, hunting , picking blackberries and musidine berries, and last but not least Morel hunting.


----------



## wolf claw (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey I created a gravatar.com account but what do I do next?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

If you have added your email already then hover your mouse over your profile image in the upper right corner and it should bring up the option add an image, so if you click on that it brings up options where you want to get your image from and click where the photo is whether online or your computer.

Hope this helps


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

We are about to get some moisture!!!!!!!


----------



## thefarmerman (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey everybody .. I am planning a trip around mid beginning of April as I've done my research ..depending on weather.. I hope to hunt.avidly. looking for motherlode of blondes as we have very few in Washington state..I've picked over 50# many times.. hoping to b as successful in OK. Anybody want to show a brother around I will happily return the favour when you come to wa...looking forward to it. ..getting close...peace


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Im glad were getting this snow lately at least it allows the ground to absorb the moisture instead of it just running off, it also allows for some easier rabbit hunting


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm tired of this cold weather... I hope it makes for a good shroom season with all this snow.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't look like you'll have to wait to much longer for the warmth Nate 
 

I know the 50s arnt really warm but hey it feels like it compared to the 20s


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Should be good this year with the moisture. Last year I left way more than I picked.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I know it already feels like a heat wave compared to what it has been.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I feel like gobbling a little today.


----------



## okladuckbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello,
I have been lurking on here for several years now and finally decided to join up.! 
This warm snap has me itching for spring morels....
Had a great morel season last spring and I am soooooo looking forward to this year.!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Well welcome oklahduckbuster!! The more the merrier to this usually friendly message board. Sounds like you are just like the rest of us.... Can't wait to hit the woods and find the first Morel. Too bad we can't hurry them along. They always take their sweet time, guess that's what makes them so special. I think we are in for an above average year.!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome okladuckbuster,and I hope your right Nate.The past few years have been kinda disappointing for me hopefully with some new spots I got this year I can do a little better


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think we could have a banner year if it don't get 80 and windy too quick when they do start. Last year was killer up here. We are always about the last in OK to find. I live right near the KS line. I honestly left hundreds of pounds last year that I did not pick. Picked all we could dehydrate. Turned my boy and my Mom on to the place and they too got what they needed. I found then where there was a lot of ground cover that held the snow we got and also held the moisture. These were late in season but very fresh five to six inch. Believe it or not mostly in tall dead johnson grass and plum patchs.


----------



## shelliwolf (Feb 17, 2014)

Im in tulsa ok area anyone want a hunting partner this year let me no


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Do you think this 60-70 degree temps will make the morels pop sooner this year?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think so lizard...You can't ever tell for sure but it looks like even if we start getting consistently warm temps the budding trees and spring are going to be late this year.. I'm guessing two weeks late so I would guess the first Oklahoma Morel around March 23....Maybe even up to a week later. This is just a guess though, but often times I get in the ballpark at least. We have 20's as lows in the forecast for next week. It usually takes two weeks of lows around 50 for them to pop good around here.


----------



## francisshroomer (Jan 21, 2013)

Alright, I'm pumped. Come on dogwoods start blooming. Of course I never wait that long.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Im with Nate on this one, I think thell be a little late this year especially with this colder weather coming in this next week and the trees aint even started budding yet, so I don't think will have to worry about the shrooms coming up within next 2 or 3 weeks atleast. Just my opinion though  

Here's the farmers almanac for March

MARCH 2014: temperature 56° (3° below avg.); precipitation 2" (0.5" below avg.); Mar 1-9: Periods of rain and snow north, rain south; chilly; Mar 10-14: Sunny, cool; Mar 15-20: Rain, then sunny, cool; Mar 21-24: Showers, cool; Mar 25-31: Sunny, then showers, warm.

So depending on there definition of cool we might not be finding shrooms till around the 25th. 
But hey we live in Oklahoma so you never can tell what the weather will do


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

there will be morels in oklahoma as soon as they start popping on the north side of the red river and i don't see that being much longer than by the end of the first week of march. most of oklahoma still has a bit of waiting to do. i don't have a job right now so my plan is to start south and follow the morels all the way to kansas and missouri this year. i'm so excited!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I believe it will be like every other year. Redbuds bloom, morels pop and turkeys die. Last week in March First week of April for the Northern border of OK.


----------



## thefarmerman (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey again everyone ..what's a brother from another land have to do to get a reply ...from Washington state..AWesone season here...picked morels from may to august. ...no yellows here...I want to come visit and pick mass amounts of your okie morels...I'd give up 20% of my harvest if someone wants to take me to some great spots... I'm no greenhorn in the bush and know my trees pretty well ...and can pick a lot of shrooms.....what's up.?


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

farmerman, Oklahoma may not be the best state for you to commercially harvest mushrooms. Oklahoma is Native America, and even those who aren't Indian tend to adopt the "no one but the Creator owns the bounties of Mother Nature, so let's leave some for everyone" philosophy. Also, OK doesn't have much public land. Most of it is either Indian land, or private land. I don't think the Indians will help you do commercial level harvesting. You'd probably have to get permission from a farmer or rancher, and trying to get someone like that to give you permission to harvest on their land...well...No offense but a place like Washington or Oregon where there is a lot of commercial picking may be a better location for you.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

hey farmerman. you say you will be in oklahoma in april? if it is indeed a later year for them than you may be right on but i think there's a good chance getting here then could limit your hunting to just northern oklahoma. i've got a few hunting buddies for picking central and southern oklahoma but not up north by the kansas line


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry thefarmerman but all the places I hunt are private land (but 1) and I cant usually bring others on the. Hope you do find someone that can take ya though and good luck this season.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Get a public hunting map. Lot of public land in central OK. Lot of folks don't think of looking in the obvious places like golf course edges and city parks. I don't mind picking them in a manacured lawn setting.


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

I'm afraid it's illegal to forage in WMA--wildlife management areas/public hunting areas, in OK. 

http://www.eregulations.com/oklahoma/hunting/department-managed-area-rules/

"It shall be unlawful to cut, dig, damage or remove any crops, trees, shrubs, timber (including dead standing trees), water, gravel, sand, earth, rocks, minerals, shed antlers or other natural resources other than legally harvested fish and wildlife from Department-managed lands without prior written approval from the Department."


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Wonder how hard it would be to get written approval from the Department ?


----------



## thefarmerman (Feb 5, 2014)

Not really a commercial picker...on a big level...just looking to get in a killer picking in OK....permission from anyone is possible ..I'm an optimistic...looking to get some weight for sure in yellows...but whatever...I'm a friendly hip fellow...peace owt y'all...hope ta see ya in da woods...!hit me up if anyone is wanting to hook up


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

Just carry around a bag of trash you are picking up. Green jeans wont bother you on public and WMA land if they see you doing a good deed. Stash morels in paper bag within the trash bag. Sometimes rules need to be bent a little. Or get night vision googles, if they dont see you....out of sight out of mind!!

Even places where its OK to hunt, I would rather not be seen....especially carrying around a spore boy full of sponge.

Good luck!


----------



## francisshroomer (Jan 21, 2013)

I would like someone to take me mushroom hunting for other mushrooms. I have never tried Chicken Mushrooms or Oyster Mushrooms. I mean I have come across alot of shrooms that look similar to these but don't want to try them without someone giving some guidance. Oh man, I am craving some yellow morels.


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

How many days does the soil temperature need to be in the fifties before you will see mushrooms.


----------



## thefarmerman (Feb 5, 2014)

@ morel belle Usually after about 4-5 days of consistent soil temps above 50 will start bringing them on....then after that it depends on the weather..if its cooler they will grow slow of course...and if the weather continually gets hot as you probably know , will end the season quickly..!!


----------



## thefarmerman (Feb 5, 2014)

Morchellica..I have no specific date yet ..but I'm coming when the hunting is good ...ima free bird so I'm getting my plane ticket when I know they are popping...hence my inquiry as to connecting w another avid hunter...I never rape the land but am respectful of the mother..as I am a steward of the land ...only looking to hunt aggressively and find the bounty ..!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I seen a sign on a wma that said just what you posted and had an exclusion for fungi. So pick on.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Anybody else have trouble getting on morelhunters.com site?


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

is morelhunters the one that started charging a membership? yeah, looks like the site is down. also, i like to here that you saw that exclusion for fungi on gubment land.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

morelhunters never charged (your thinking about Matherlys site) Ryan has sold the morelhunters.com site but i have heard it will back online soon ,down doing maintaince


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

They are on Twitter, if it's the same group. As far as the sight, I couldn't find it either. Maybe they went to Chris Matherlys sight, seeing they all hunt together anyway. Last I knew they were making a movie , I think with Nat. Geo.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Morelhunters.com doesn't charge a membership (not to my knowledge atleast ) the great morel site does I think, morelhunters was back up during the holiday season but they took it back down about mid January. Surprised it aint back up yet though. And there talking about a couple more winter storms the next couple weeks


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's the Trailer for the movie they were doing.

http://youtu.be/1W2aAh2dYc8


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

oh god. that's the last thing we need, a nat geo show that turns everyone onto hunting morels. don't get me wrong, people are into morels b/c they are so absolutely amazing but it sucks when people get turned onto things b/c of a stupid tv show, especially when it will be about commercial morel hunting most likely and different teams seeing how many pounds they can pick. probably deadliest catch but with mushrooms.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just like the ginsing show.


----------



## thefarmerman (Feb 5, 2014)

I like tom...Chris is arrogant and his girly friend is agro. ..I hope this never makes it to broadcast ...this is the type of crap that ruins the woods for people who rely on nature...quick everyone run to the woods and pick as many mushrooms as u can ..flood the market and ruin it for those who rely on it as a partial income...while these jokers make money off the royalties and such ....really bad display of professionalism. .


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

I agree, the last thing we need is some TV show making mushroom hunting the "next big thing." UGH.

That being said, I did a quick hunt yesterday for oysters and didn't find much. Any suggestions on what else might be happening here at this time of year?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Perhaps the best reward I get from morel hunting is the opportunity to share such a culinary wonder with friends, acquaintances and neighbors. Last year I found about 2000 morels and gave away (i.e., for free) about 85% of these. A passion, by definition, should not be driven by money/competition (e.g., the aforementioned TV show). 
Last season I was walking behind a fence near a ditch and the owner happened to stop by with his truck to inquire what I was doing behind his fence - After informing politely that I was hunting for morels and that in my country there are no such thing as large private forests, he left and came back to offer me a sizable bag full of fresh morels he picked the day before when mowing his property and then left with a big smile. That encounter with such a friendly Okie made my day !.
Changing gears, I still do not see any decent rain in the foreseeable future (at least based on the GFS model)-:
http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-parameter.php?group=Model Guidance&amp;model=gfs


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Days like today and yesterday are no good when season does start. It is dry as a pop corn seed on top here.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Anybody planting anything in the garden yet? I set out 400 onions and broadcast some lettuce and radish seed last week.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Not yet sapworm, just finally got it tilled and will hopefully get the radishes, beets, and spinach planted this week or weekend and I always plant the taters on saint patricks day.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Every one here better hope for rain. Soon


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Waiting on the taters here too. St Patrick's day for them. I always try to get the onions in as soon as they show up in the store. It was dry enough to till real good so I got them in.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

They are saying rain or snow later in the week.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Got a 20% chance tonight and a 40% tomorrow, not high chances but at least there's a chance. Fingers crossed


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like it could if it just would.


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

So is southeast oklahoma picking time different from the okc area?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Morel Belle I have a few spots in South East Ok and several around OKC.. they can start up to a week earlier, but they don't always. Sometimes they pop around the same day. sometimes they can end a week or two earlier if the weather is warmer there. Just a crapshoot, but if you are in either location I would say on a crazy year you could find them as early as March 6... but should probably get serious most years around March 20th... This year they won't be up til closer to the later date I think. Hope I helped just an opinion no one knows for sure.


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info Nate. I have family around the Hugo area and I can't be in two places at once. I hope this is a good year. Good luck and I hope that I can find more this year.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Model forecasts and extended range climatic outlooks are not promising at all for the next 14 days with a persisting colder-than-average airmass and lower-than-average accumulated precip:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-parameter.php?group=Model Guidance&amp;model=gfs&amp;area=namer

Based on this, I would not be surprised if the morel season would start somewhat later this year. Bottomline; the state is parched and is in *desperate* need for a good 2+ inch soaker:

http://climate.ok.gov/data/public/mesonet/maps/daily/drought/last30dayspct.png


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't expect the shrooms to start till at least around the 25th of March imo. really hope we start getting some precip though kinda worried it will be a dry year


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Way too early to be worried about anything. We have subsoil moisture as well as moisture where there is ground cover. It will always be the last week or so of March and the first part of April if it is early on the state line KS OK. Lot of years we sack um up in the third week of April even int the very first of May. So we go plenty of time for a few rains.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello Okie Folkie! I hope you all have had a restful off season as it is getting ready to fire up for 2014! Nate, Sapworm, Iwon, and Okie Hunter, nice to see you folks all back this year! I hope you season is all you can handle!

Good luck ShroomMates!
Mitch


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Howdy Mitch. Ought to be a real good year. We got as much or more moisture as last year. Last year was super good and it followed like two or three drought years. We should get some rains to get the top moist again before the start. All in all I believe they are in very good shape. Still got plenty dried and stored, but ready to get out and see some nature.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Sapworm: Soil moisture at different levels are decent throughout the state:

http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/category/soil_moisture_temperature

and the water levels of the conservation pools in the surrounding lakes (here Lake "Dirtybird") are near ~100%.

http://www.swt-wc.usace.army.mil/THUN.lakepage.html

All we need is a good Spring soaker (2+inch) emerging from the Rockies and steady temps in the 50- to low 70s with dewpoints ranging between 35 and 50F. I remain confident that a reversal in the jet stream pattern could change that in a hurry, but this won't happen until at least ~10th March - Given that moist (cold) soil will require lots of heat energy to warm up to 50F (heat capacity of water is very large compared to that of bare soil), I'd guess that the first mature morels will be seen on the last week of March (25th or so). Thou shall see-

PS: Glad to have you back Mitch as well. Hope we all find as much as we can to satisfy our tummies for the entire year and, naturally, those of loved ones as well.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad to see ya back Mitch and there talking about a couple chances of precip in the 7 day


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Sup Mitch. Hoping I have some time to get into woods. Miley is having complications with her current pregnancy and is in the hospital for the last 5-6 weeks of the pregnancy....so that's where most of my time is and will be going. Either way I'm ready for something to take my mind away.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry to here that Nate, Hope she gets better and all goes well and if you cant get out much this year id be more than happy to bring yall some


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Soils temps are already 40 here and 45 on the south side. So it won't take that much to warm it up. But everyone knows it is always the last week or so of March or first week of April. About five yrs ago Feb was warmer than most March's are, still no morels till late March. I think it is going to be a big crop so far. There will be so many the price will fall out and make commercial hunting a waste of time.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Those soil temp values you mentioned were as of ~1pm today (OK time). If you look at the 7-day graph:

http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/soil_temperature

the diurnal cycle is clearly visible. If you had to compute a regression polynomial, the latter would actually resemble the 25-cm curve (hovering between 42.5 and 47.5F), which exhibits rather small fluctuation amplitudes. One week-to-10 days of highs in the mid 60s/ and lows in the 50s should do the trick (aka to move the regression curve above 50F near 55F - meaning soil temp lows near 50F). 

Changing gears: I have a large dying American Elm in our backyard and decided to 'inoculate' its mother roots with several dozens of morel leftovers and rotten ones since last Spring - I remain curious to see if this experiment works (and, if yes, how many years are required to go from mycelia/inoculation to mushroom). I'd be very interested to make time-lapse movies to study their actual growth rates as a function of ambient/soil temps and/or soil moisture.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Nate, give Miley my best wishes! I too would be more than happy to drop some shrooms by if things don't allow you to get out! But if things do allow you to get out I hope to make a trip into Tejas this year and will be driving by your neck of the woods if you want to jump in...


Mitch


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes I looked at today's graph. And as I said earlier it won't take much to raise it to 50. At least that is what I thought I said. Anyhow thew will pop when the feel like popping. They do every year.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looked up last yrs temps and harvest info. Soil here did not warm to an average of 50 till last few days of March and it was still on the low side. April 1 still no red buds and no morels. April 6 a few scattered finds of small grays. Soil temps fall a bit and takes ten or so days to get close to the 50 avg. Lots of morels were found the last two weeks of April. On the 29th of April I was finding ten lbs an hr. I had been finding them like that for about a week. That was my last hunt for the spring of 13 not because they had quit but I was over run with poundage that had to be dried. Just did not have time to get more, but did clue my Mom and Son on where to sack some of what I left behind. I have seen lot's of years that yellow's the size of tall boy beer cans are still going the first week of May.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep - As I alluded to earlier all depends on whether the synoptics will cooperate or not. For the soil temps to warm up to an average slightly above 50F (for the low to be near 50F), "one week-to-10 days of highs in the mid 60s/ and lows in the 50s should do the trick". Right now, the models I am looking at (GFS, NAM, ETA etc) do not hint at any significant warm up in the next 10-12 days - with any forecasts after that being essentially irrelevant.
I'll be in an expedition deep in the rain forest of Central America this March until the 23rd, so in fact the later they "pop" this year the better -


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

The Almanac says to stick to your long johns till yer long johns stick to you. For what it's worth.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow thanks man. I'm sure I can send my brother or dad or one of the people who sometimes go with me to pick at my spots if needed, but I appreciate that offer. Sometimes people can be very generous!!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nate wishing the best for you and your wife.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Good to hear that you have some family that can help ya out Nate, and my offer is good anytime  it would be a good excuse to head out to a spot I have near wanette when they start poppin. 

Looks like after this cold spell the temps may start warming up, and it looks like theres a pretty good chance for some precip.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

It is raining up here.Rained last night too.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Love to hear that sapworm! Let it rain baby!!

Mitch


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Got about 5 drops down here


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Some traces of rain up to a quarter of an inch in some isolated spots fell last night across the state:

http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/map/rainfall_since_midnight/rainfall

The same system (wave) that is currently pounding CA with well needed rain will emerge from the Rockies on the w-e at the same time that a brutally cold airmass is descending through the plains straight from the Arctic. Hopefully we can snatch a half an inch of rain out of it -
Forecast after next Friday shows high temps rebounding into the upper 50-s to mid 60s (with no measurable rainfall, however):

http://weather.rap.ucar.edu/model/index.php?model=gfs


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

PS- Nate: All my best to your wife and hope she will recover soon.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yay!!!! It's March! Warm up already weather...Morels or no Morels I'm tired of this abnormally cold winter. Thanks Mitch and Iwonagain. for your concerns and thoughts. I told Miley. Mitch I hope we get to go out and sack them up at least once this year!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just think of them middle of June till July day's. Hot as heck 20 mph south winds with two big fish and your leg in your favorite hole.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

:wink: :twisted:   :-o :mrgreen: :lol:  :!:


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

It's 16F out and flurries not what I was hoping for in March, at least it's some moisture though


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice blanket of shroom protection up here. Around six inch's of the stuff. I wish we would have just got a quarter inch of rain and then some sunshine.


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Greetings fellow mycophiles!!! Last year was a complete bust for me on my little patch of Bryan county woods but hoping for better luck this season!! On a good note however, I found an oak that died during 2011's drought fruiting with pearl oysters this last fall so should see those again this spring....and I'll be drilling and innoculating 200 oak logs around the first of April with Shiitake plug spawn....should see the first flushes from those in the fall!! Good Luck and happy hunting to all!!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

37 now feels like a heatwave today.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Sapworm: Ask the folks in Goodwell, OK about a heatwave:
Temp rose from -1F (-18C) at 7am 3rd March to 68F (20C) at 3pm March 4th. Rather impressive almost 70 degree temp increase in ~30h.

http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/meteogram/good/2d


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Pretty nice. Wonder if any morels live in that desolate part of the state. Been out there a bunch hunting pheasants and for livestock judging contests when I was young. Not many trees. They are right in the middle of the best fishing in the state.........200 miles in any way you go to find a fish.


----------



## morelman111 (Mar 3, 2014)

found some black ones in my flower pots tht i have in my window got dirt from and old ash tree imagine tht WOW


----------



## morelman111 (Mar 3, 2014)

:mrgreen: <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> :evil:


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

First time to check the board this season. Someone tried tried to change my pw and I got an email notice. 

Take care of the wife and kids Nate. I'll bring you some shrooms...you still in Ada?
Kevin


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Kevin I am trying! No I moved Southwest of Okemah in the country. I am right between Wewoka and Okemah near Cromwell. It takes me about 55 minutes to get to Ada. That's not too bad if I find time I got some spots near there I'd like to hit again this year. Good to see you back. Maybe we can sneak in a hunt sometime.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

You still working at wanette school Nate ?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

The wait for spring is kind of like what the monkey said when they cut his tail off. " It's getting shorter"


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

You should be in the heart of some prime shroomin country Nate! Let's touch base and try to hit some spots when things get right. Seriously, if for any reason you don't get enough mushrooms to satisfy you just give me a shout.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah Nate, you are in a great area. Morels didn't do much last year, actually too much rain near the north Canadian. I think it will be a great season


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Never to much rain imo....last year was the best i have seen in the last 5-6 years found my first on march 14th picked my last on may 17.. picked over 150 lbs.....i know shroominator was pickin that long maybee even longer!!! I will take all the rain we can get!!!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

About to get some Rain


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Got about half an inch between last w-e thundersnow/sleet event and tonight's stratiform rain - Not too shabby but definitely wouldn't mind three-four fold that amount. Next w-e looks somewhat promising for more rain although fcst currently hint primarily at low rfl amounts. Can't wait for the first severe weather outbreak (Dryline passage/punch) of the year followed by a nocturnal squall line (cold front) - Those are the 1-2 day events that usually bring the big rains in the Plains.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I was only talking about northern Seminole county, one specific area. I suppose all the rain from that one spot could have made them come up a lot later but they weren't popping when I was looking and my friends spots weren't producing so I kept picking further north and did good


----------



## chadxxx7 (Mar 6, 2014)

I've just now joined this site. Couldn't help but notice some of you stating that last year wasn't a very good year. I'm young and just started last season. My friends and I discovered tons of morels in the Norman area. Both in the actual city and on the country side. I am about to start hunting for them now. Is it the right time?


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Last year was a great year!!!!! I mentioned one small area that got lots and lots of rain last spring and I personally never saw them pop there, was too busy hunting other spots and then I left for Alaska in late April. It was a definitely a horrible morel season in Alaska last summer.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

ChadX:
I live in the Norman area and friends and I found ~2000 morels last year (~ 60 pounds), which also my first season hunting. Haven't found much in the state parks in and around town. Most (97.5%) were found on private land in the country side. It is too early now to hunt (and too cold) - I'd say to wait till the last 5 days of March/first week of April.
Are you a student at OU or live in Norman? If so do not hesitate to fire me an email at [email protected] - perhaps we could hunt together.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

It seemed spotty last year my best spots produce near nothing and a few spots did produce nothing, then again the places I didn't usually find any morels that's where I was finding them . imo I don't think the morels will be coming up till around the last week of march but the rain last night should, help now we just gotta wait for the warmer temps.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Okie, I do not work at Wanette Schools any longer... Unfortunately I couldn't take another minute at that place. Asher is a much better school system. I am working at a k-8 in Okfuskee Co. this year. It's called Bearden. I am teaching 3 hours of social studies and doing 3rd-8th sports. This is the area/school I grew up at, and believe me morchellica, I know I'm in a pretty good place. I have many more spots here than I ever piled up in my 5 years around Ada/Roff/Wanette. Last year for me was slightly above average when you talk about total pounds. I didn't have as many killer days because it seemed like they were spread out over more than 2 months.. Just like v.c. said. I did find some nearly every new place I looked last year even if it wasn't a killer flush. I found a lot on the River in Seminole, Okfuskee, and Oklahoma Counties. Found a lot in Pottowatamie, McIntosh, Cleveland, Hughes, Bryan and Tulsa Counties too. Those were the only counties I can remember looking in though. Too cold I don't think we will see a Morel before March 20th and could be closer to the 1st of of April. Last year they started early, hit a mild rut where they were there just scarce, then the mild temps popped them out and kept them out a good while. I was even finding them one day last year during an ice storm. I remember branches and falling ice kept hitting me while walking.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nate: Since you obviously are willing to go miles for your hunt; have you considered perhaps investigating this year the patches of forests that were decimated by the El Reno tornado and/or the Moore Tornado ? Back home, I remember having quite some success the year after a strong downburst downed an entire section of a forest.
Because morels tend to grow in the bulk after damages incurred by forest fires, wind storms, tornadoes or bark beetle infestation, we tend to name morels the "Disaster Mushroom".


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

If it anywhere close to last years numbers. It will be a banner year again. We left hundreds of pounds last year that nobody gathered. Found almost all of them in high johnson grass and plum thickets. I don't sell them and had all I could dehydrate before they rotted. Probably have enough for this year too if it is not a good year. It is all about the heat and moisture. I think we have plenty of moisture just depends on the temps.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Sapworm: I would have a question for you. Do you find your morels in the Johnson grass on open fields or next to lone trees (surrounded by such grass)? Back home in the Alps, we do have morels which tend to grow amidst meadows (where cows eat), which are called Morchella Rotunda - as its name implies they have a round hat and usually are quite large (mid size: tennis ball up to the size of softballs). I was wondering if the ones you found in the grass fields were of that sort too ? Because I suffer from strong chronic Hay allergies, it is extremely unlikely that I'll venture in a Johnson grass patch - even for morels. The good thing about home is that anyone is allowed to walk freely into privately owned meadows - there are no scary 'no trespassing signs 'and folks with guns and/or loose molosses.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I would maybe hunt that stuff if I could find time.. My spots I already have keep me pretty busy.


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

ndwoods here back for another year, I've been gettin on my mind!! Pray for good moisture and sunshine to get things warmed up!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

whats up nd!! Glad to see you.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lots of scattered trees and plum patchs. Everything else is old brown dead grass tops from last year. Found most of them right out in the open where the sun could penetrate the over growth. No allergy problems but more ticks than a whitetail deer can haul. One more thing, where the deer had made trails and knocked down some of the grass was very productive as well. I think they are some of the best spore spreaders out there. Also don't think the deer eat them because I never ever found not one stump and the deer are lousy thick.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure about the deer but I know the dang hogs can sure tear them up


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes I would but that. Hogs will tear everything to heck. Unfortunately we are starting to get a lot of them up here.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

same here sapworm last year only 1 of my spots had hogs on it, now this year most of them do


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I ran into a bunch of hogs mowing down morels last year up in Osage county. My first thought was 'who the heck is weed-eating in the middle of the woods???' Bcc that's exactly what it sounded like. Luckily I beat them to my main honey hole


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Last year I kept a very detailed log of my Morel hunting. The previous two years I also did logs, but forgot some hunts so they were kind of shotty. Anyways this is what I came up with:

Prior to 2011 I just have a few notes.... My Earliest find ever up til 2011 was March 20th. My Latest Find ever til then was April 20th... Best single hunt was around 45 pounds... Best year was around 200 lbs

2011: 
First Find: March 17
Best Day= 18 lbs(March 26th)
58 lbs- total recorded(think it was more like 115)
Last find of year for me: April 5th
Last find reported on Board: April 16

2012:

First find of year: March 7
Best Day: 60-70 lbs..(130 lbs total with partner that day)(March 21)
Total Pounds: 200 +
My Last Find: April 1st
Last find reported on Board: April 9th

2013:

First find on board: March 14th
My first find: March 16th(2nd Hunt of season)
Best Day: 16 lbs(April 28th)
Last Find of my season: May 12
Last find I heard of from person on Board: May 17
Total Days I hunted Morels in 2013= 34
Total Days I got skunked= 7 Days
Days I found just a few= 5 Days
Days of 1 to 16 lbs =22 Days
Total Pounds for 2013= 111.5(128 if you count the ones Miley picked with me)


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Okie Shroom Hunter/Saprworm: Are the Okie wild hogs generally aggressive ? I am asking because in Europe we have a specie of wild hog called Sanglier (with small tusks) and these won't hesitate to charge if they happen to have younglings. Hopefully they do not mate during March/April. 
Nate: Nice/interesting stats. My best (based on last yr only) was ~ 12 pounds in 45 minutes (early May) with about 5-6 pounds we had to leave behind because they were rotten. We found about 80 small greys clustered under a 20 meter x20 meter thick patch of mid size red cedars...that find was unreal and me and my friend were almost dancing of joy in the woods when we saw that .


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

They can be aggressive and I have seen plenty with tusks over 6in. But if you give them there space you should be fine, but when I know im going to be going on a place that has them I usually carry a pistol or rifle just in case.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah I just got to looking at that stuff because I felt like last year was about average or a bit better, and it seemed like it for most people. Just not me... average at best I guess. I think the only reason my total poundage was close to normal was because of how many days I had to hunt due to the long season. My single days on average just weren't great. I know v.c. and ndwoods and mitch and many others had a lot better days and even season last year than I did or so it seemed.... also I'm guessing since this is the coldest winter and I haven't even seen Bradford pairs or anything blooming it will probably be around the 1st of April before we start being serious about looking. Going to be late and I am guessing it will be a fast season. I think we will get warm fast enough in April we may be looking at a three week season like I've seen in the past.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

O. S. H: Thanks for the info - In the 10+ years I have been in the state, I've never spotted nor heard one (OKC-Moore-Norman-Noble area), which would be consistent with the data shown in this article:

http://www.noble.org/ag/wildlife/feralhogs/status/

Hopefully it will stay that way as I do not own a firearm (and do not plan to). I hope that at least they taste good (similar to the Sanglier in Europe) ! I could easily envisage roasted hog ribs/legs served with a reduction cream/butter morel sauce ...


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Iwonagain..

....put a pot of red beans in the crockpot with the left overs of a wild hog ham that I smoked a couple weeks ago...they are delicious!! Just like deer meat, the backstrap is the best!!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

If is a sow with pigs stay as far as you can from them. Sometimes boars get aggressive too but it is usually a sow. If a piglet squeals she will be on the offense for certain. They killed close to 200 from the air near the state line on the Arkansas River in the last 6 months.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

They are some pretty good eating, I usualy don't eat them if there over 100lbs, some friends of mine around this time last year killed around 100 in one evening in eastern Pontotoc county.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

That's a pile of pork chops! I heard the weather scare casters say something about 9 degree temps down the road.......


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Snowing here again. It has been about 15 years ago but I shot a gobbler on opening morning of KS spring season. It was on April 11th and there was six inchs of heavy wet snow on the ground. Dang ground hog any how. If he sees his shadow six weeks more of winter if he don't six till spring.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow 60 degrees today, think I will gobble and strut in the front yard.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Checked the temp map today and almost the whole two rows of county's on the TX OK line are 50 or better at the two inch level.


----------



## sicksix (Mar 9, 2014)

This will be my first year to attempt to hunt morels! Not much of an outdoorsey person but would really like to try this out!! Can anyone give clues as to where a good spot would be around NW 150th and Penn near Edmond? 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, do one more time to customize a profile picture ? Step by step , please hold my hand along the way, I went to that website to set it up, but it wasn't helpful!! As most of the regulars on this board knows, the last three years I share posts often when I'm striking gold, so I want to represent for my peeps!! Lol


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

So what kind of containers so you pick in, so the mushrooms don't get smashed. It was so pretty yesterday I went for a walk and check one of my spots. No mushrooms yet! I can't wait.


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

Sicksix just start with shady spots under ceaders, elms and ash trees.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

sapworm, would you say the two inch soil temp is a better indicator than the four inch?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

ndwoods Hope this helps tried to make it simple
1. Once you signed in to gravatar.com click on my gravatars
2. If your primary email is the same as the one you use on this site than no need to add a new one you can just use it, but if its different you'll have to add the email you use on this site to gravatar by clicking add new email
3.To add an image click add new image
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/bandicam2014-03-1010-10-49-520.jpg
4.Next click where you would like to get the image from My computers hard drive and An image from the internet (If its from the inter net scroll down to B
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/bandicam2014-03-1010-11-51-941.jpg

A - FROM YOUR COMPUTERS HARD DRIVE 

5a.Click browse to find your image on your hard drive 
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/bandicam2014-03-1010-32-17-416.jpg
6a. Either click Pictures and find your photo that way and double click the photo or if you know your photos file name go ahead and put it in the blank labeled file name and hit open
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/bandicam2014-03-1010-33-00-682.jpg
7a. Then click Next
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/bandicam2014-03-1010-32-17-416.jpg

Scroll down to 8

B - AN IMAGE FROM THE INTERNET

5b. Copy the URL of the photo from the internet
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/bandicam2014-03-1010-43-43-579.jpg
6b.Then past the URL in the URL box

7b.Click Next

SAME FOR EITHER WAY 

8. If the photos are to big you'll have to crop. When your done click crop and finish
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/bandicam2014-03-1010-51-07-720.jpg
9. Click the rating
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/bandicam2014-03-1011-00-07-761.jpg
10.Hit confirm 
http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p555/okieshroomhunter/bandicam2014-03-1011-01-07-069.jpg


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Morchillia, I don't really know which temp to go by but they are both very much the same. Only a degree or so difference. I was surprised to see them that warm. Don;t know if they got snow down there but I do know snow insulates the ground. If they keep getting warm weather they will be finding them before the first of April.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

thanks for the input sapworm. went out caving in the arbuckles yesterday and found one little patch of snow next to a north facing spring, and according to my friend that area had four inches from the last round of snow so i think the ground was insulated fairly well. found a killer looking creek bottom that stretches for almost three miles and is mostly ash and sycamore so i think i found a killer spot to do my first test run of the season. promising rain chances are in the extended forecast so i will be out looking by the 22nd if the moisture arrives. cannot wait!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow check the maps today and you will see a big difference. 3/4 of the State is 55 or better at 2 and 4inch depth in covered soil. 4 in depth on bare soil is 60 or better. So it may be earlier than the first of the month. You guy's on the TX OK line got any trees budding yet? Bradfords are usually one of the first and those fake looking Redbud wannabes don't know what they call those. Red buds about ten days or two weeks later.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

the spot i was in yesterday is about forty miles north of the red river and definitely saw small buds on some of the trees but nothing like bradfords or wannabe redbuds showing color yet. i actually live in tulsa co. and will be heading back up there for a while and then back down south once we get the rain.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I live near Ada and have seen a few small buds on some of the Bradford pears but I'd say there a good 2 weeks before booming even longer if we get another cold snap


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I have two wild redbuds in our backyard and the buds are barely starting to "inflate". Our large American Elm, however, is already pollinating. Numerical weather models (GFS and ECMWF) show marginal chances for weak-to-moderate (0.25-0.5 inch) rainfall by the end of this week/early next week. C'mon Spring Storms !


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

the rain chances for this next weekend are looking better. cross your fingers and toes and try not to talk about cold snaps. if we get one i'm likely to blame you okie shroom hunter!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

nate, in an earlier post i told you the okemah area was pretty good shroomin and then you said you were well aware. this being my first year on here i spent a bit of yesterday reading the boards from the last couple of years to find out any good info and boy do i feel silly telling you a place is good; you absolutely slay the morels! i also noticed you share the same name as my grandmas maiden name and she is from okemah and lives near cromwell. it's a pretty common last name but i wonder if we might be cousins?????


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol don't feel silly morchellica.. If you weren't around this board 5 years ago you probably wouldn't have known. I went to high school at Butner(Cromwell) and just moved back down here. I try my best, but there are lots of great hunters around. I am not related to any of the Williams's around Cromwell. I know a few of them from Cromwell. My Dads side was originally from CA and last few generations from Midwest city to Harah area. Moms side originally from Florida and last few gens around OKC. Her maiden name is Ives, and we moved out here when I was 9. Can't believe the warmth. If it stays like this maybe around 2 weeks from now we will have a sack full of morels.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

By the way Okie.. That was a very impressive tutorial. Very in depth! Good work.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Had morel tater soup the last two days. About a cup of smashed dry morels with a batch of taters, carrots, and onions, butter, milk, cream, salt and pepper. It was wonderfully delicious. Tonight is a baked filleted side of wild turkey breast wrapped in bacon with morels soaking up the juices. There are not many days that go by that we don't have them in something.


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Okie! Wondering if I can do it from iPhone ? Just pick image from photos ?


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

ok, you graduated from the same little school my cousins brian and shane wesley went to. know them? all my uncles and mom went to butner and my grandma used to be a cook there along time ago. as a little kid i remember going behind the school and trying to catch a catfish that supposedly lived in that flooded basement, hahaha. yeah, i already started dreaming about picking mushrooms again so it's coming up soon. i'm starting to look around the 22nd down near davis.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Nate and ndwoods, and not sure how it will work withan iphone but I figure the steps will be just about the same like if its a photo you took then it should still be in photos. Cant believe it got to 82 today and someparts of the state got to 87, with them temps they might be sooner than I thought, just hope it don't get to hot to quick once they start


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Today wold have been very hard on them if it was time to be picking. Drier than a bone and forty mile winds.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Giving a rather worrisome perspective on how dry things are, just take a gander at this map:
http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/map/consecutive_days_with_less_than_0.25_inches/rainfall
Many areas haven't yet seen rfl amounts &gt;= 0.25 inch for more than 100-150 days ~ 1/3rd of a year (...).


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well looking at that map most of my spots are in the 5 day areas so that's good , areas just to the south though are 79 and 35 days


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

What I see on the map is the eastern and northeastern parts of the state are pretty good on moisture. There are a few in the south central that look pretty dry. I think we are okay so far but some rain would be nice. Ten days of warm weather and sun will get a lot of folks fever up.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I think Saturday there's a pretty good chance of rain, fingers crossed though


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

If one looks at the 60-day rainfall map (OK Climatological Survey), we remain well below average. Central OK is about 3 inch below average whilst some parts of the SE are &gt; 4 inches below average:

http://climate.ok.gov/data/public/mesonet/maps/daily/drought/last60daysdel.png

Last 90-day map looks very similar owing to the December ice storm:

http://climate.ok.gov/data/public/mesonet/maps/daily/drought/last90daysdel.png

So if anyone out there knows how to invoke the rain with a Kokopelli dance, you have my blessings  !


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't know how accurate this is but the temps and rain chances don't look half bad

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/oklahoma-city-ok/73102/march-weather/350143?monyr=3/1/2014


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Okie S-H-: These maps are extremely accurate as they use the top notch meteorological instruments (mounted on top of 30-ft towers). Most of the folks working at the Oklahoma Climatological Survey/Mesonet are PhD in Meteorology/Hydrometeorology. I also happen to be a NOAA physics/meteorology scientist so I can attest the reliability of these maps owing to the dedication and knowledge of the folks who gather/analyze these data. 

For reliable weather forecasts, do not use Accuweather or any other such private companies: Rely on predictions from the National Weather Service at: http://www.srh.noaa.gov/oun/ (click on the OK map to see your detailed local forecast and/or on the tab for OK summaries). Note that any cloud-scale/mesoscale forecasts beyond 7-8 days is pretty much worthless (I happen to work with and write such numerical models - all written in FORTRAN - so you can take my word for it).
I usually make my own forecast by looking at the numerical model output at: 
http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-parameter.php?group=Model Guidance&amp;model=gfs&amp;area=namer
or at:
http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/ (&lt;---although their page requires some learning curve)
Hope this helps mate,


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not for sure, but it seems like you can't just rely on the rainfall amounts.. I think if that had all been rain it would be looking not so good, but since much of it was ice or snow. It took a long time to seep into the earth and kept the ground moist for extended periods of time. Plus the cold temperatures didn't help zap it right back up so I'm no expert, but it seems like on the years around here when we have snow/ice storms and some moisture we are okay. Hope I'm right.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Iv kinda noticed that to Nate the years we get a lot of snow it seems like they come up more than usual at least imo , and Iwonagain I wasn't doubting the accuracy of your data just that of the one site I ran across


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think we are in good shape up here. We got a lot more moisture than last year. That snow is a clue as to where to look as well. Those big drifts that melted off last are a real good place to look for big flush's. Last year I am certain the places I cleaned house were the ones that held the most snow. It has to be better than the last four of so drought years. We even have sub soil moisture we did not have a couple years ago.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nate, Sapworm and Okie: Yes; you are correct. It is also well known in Europe that a good snow year unequivocally yields a good morel (or Spring mushroom) season as snow/ice allows the upper layers of the soil to remain moist and, conjointly, insulates these layers from very cold temps (which can burn sprouting mushrooms). The total rainfall amount stats from OCS are mainly used to evaluate/gauge water supply - The Norman area recently has been subject to a water conservation restriction whereby folks can only water their yard (e.g., sprinklers) on even/odd days for an even/odd address.
The snow drifts are also more likely to accumulate under vegetated areas, which further prevents the sun rays from sublimating the snow back into the air as water vapor - Sublimation of the snow can occur at temperatures well below 0C.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Changing gears:
Looks like we have our first morel find report (9 March) for the 2/3rd E US (Monroe County, GA) !
http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

California, Georgia, Oregon and Washington have found some shrooms, means there getting closer  I may have to go out this weekend just for the heck of it and wish morelhunter.com would come back online I liked that sighting map they had on there.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Matherly has a 2014 map on his site but i agree ryans site was a lot nicer


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

A quick look at the latest run cycle and most model solution now agree on the formation of a small cut off Low emerging from the Rockies on Friday night-NWS should upgrade the 20% rfl chance for central OK to at least 40-50% in their next update.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey vc could you post the name of Matherlys site? im not familiar with that one. And thanks Iwonagain Its nice having a meteorologist on the board  
Also I ran across this site according to it there has already been morels found in longview texas. Not sure if I believe it or not seems a little early especially seeing it was 2 weeks ago 
Edit: vc is this his site? I didn't realize it till I scrolled down and it said Chris Matherly.
http://morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah...his fees are outrageous...not to mention complaints.....BBB


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

It is a fine day to strut and gobble. I am feeling spring coming on and I like it, like it, like it. Got permission to hunt several awesome places for spring turkey. Of course I just might pick a mushroom while I am there as well. 30 minutes before sunrise April 6th, one of my very favorite times of each year. Gobbbblllleee gobbbbleee gobbbble


----------



## notskeard (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, I live in Shawnee and became aware of the wonderful world of morel mushrooms in 2002 after attending the Shroomfest in Telluride Colorado that year. I have looked, with very little success every year but I want to make a stronger effort this year. I have read on here people find them around cedar tree thickets but mostly on river and creek banks. My question is, is it worth searching threw a several acear area of cedars that doesnt have a creek running threw them? I plan on not being bashful with the questions this year and hopefully some pictures to share as the season progresses.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Notskeard: Cedars indeed do produce morels, (mainly clusters of small greys) and this generally later in the season because it is generally darker underneath those trees. To maximize your chances look first under sickened or dead American Elms (more than under Field Elms) - if there are cedars around consider this as a location worth deeper investigation. I had more luck near ditches and dried out small streams rather than near rivers. Ash trees also are good candidates (last summer I found ash boletes growing around ours in the front yard). Shrub oaks, hackberries, pecans, hickory and sycamore are a definite no go (at least for me). I also had very little luck within state parks. Google Earth is a great tool to investigate potential areas of interest without spending a penny in gasoline. Hope this helps mate !


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Old tip for newbies. When time gets here get in the woods and look around. They won't come to you. Keep a sharp eye for clues such as a parked car or somebody in the woods with a sack. Helps if it is a big sack and the said sack is full. Always get land owner permission first and you will be a lot better off. They are not hard to find once you know what you are looking for. I can't begin to tell how many arrowhead spots I have found just by checking out spots where a car has parked after a good rain and they cleaned the mud off their feet out in the middle of the road before leaving. You just have to pay attention to the details.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

So last year was the longest season ever or was it


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't know about the longest but it was good and it was long up here. I believe good chance's of big harvest up here again. It is still too wet to plant taters. They are to be planted on St Patricks day if it is dry enough.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey sapworm where did you get your seed potatoes? I always put mine out st Patrick's day to haven't been able to find any


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Got mine at United grocery they had them a month ago along with onions. My wife bought them and I cut them up about a week ago. I try to plat on St Patricks day but usually as soon as it is dry enough sometime after March 1st. I got the onions in three and a half weeks ago and they are green and rooted in. Got lettuce and radish's coming up too. Early is always good if you miss the freeze's.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovin this rain have got over 1/4 inch already


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Lots of rain exactly where I'm wanting it right now! I'm just wondering if it will be worth looking for morels at the end of this week or if we will need more rain and/or warmer ground temps first


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Too early Morchells. Going to need some trees blooming first. The most reliable tree is the Oklahoma State tree. When it is blooming, turkeys gobble, sandbass run like crazy, crappie start to the banks, geese fly north and morels are out if they are going to be out. Oh the tree is a Redbud.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

1.75 inches so far and still coming down and morchellica if the night temps were a little warmer I think there would be morels By the end of next week but the Bradford pears haven't started and the redbuds will be behind them so we still got a ways to go


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

It's morchellica, like morchella+Metallica, hahaha. I figured it would be too early for 95 % of the state but the first place I'm looking is pretty close to Texas. Before I make the drive (I live just west of Tulsa) I will definitely ask my hunting buddy down there if the redbuds are showing color


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

No rain up here as of yet Went ahead and got taters in the ground. Planted about 200 more onions and some more radish's. I really never rush going early just to find a batch of little bitty gray ones. Go crappie fishing or turkey hunting and you will just naturally bounce off of them. One more tip if there are not ticks there will be no morels.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

No rain west of Tulsa either. Yeah, will probably just go caving and arrowhead hunting next weekend and can still have a peak at some little greys if they so happen to be there.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

And I've never heard that about ticks. I picked some off myself on a few of the nicer days this winter. Need to start doing my vinegar shots so they don't like the taste of my blood


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

They will start on Tx state line on average of ten or so days before Ks border. Good luck on the point hunting. I have a killer Harahey and an Allen that is going to be on the cover of a Oklahoma point type book that is getting ready to publish. Flintknapping is my other addiction. You should see my rock pile. Knocked out a few preforms this afternoon as a matter of fact.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

What I mean is every time I have ever found any morels I had ticks on me when I got home. So they must go hand in hand....simple logic.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Ha, I gotcha sapworm. Must be some nice points to be gracing the cover. My great uncle is a hell of a flint knapper, that's a neat skill to have. Seems like a lot of people that are into morels are into arrowheads, which doesn't surprise me in the least. You'll definitely have to chime in on here once your spots start producing. I dream of hitting a morel spot that's prolific and got a good lead on a spot to hunt way up north; hope it's my lucky year!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad we're getting this rain didnt expect to get this much should fill the ponds and have the creeks running








A real good friend of mine who makes his own bows, and even arrows is the one who tought me to nap.i ain't the best in the world but I can get one made


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome I make bows arrows strings braintan buck skin flutes drums flintknapping of all kinds. I bet I know your great uncle if he goes to any knap ins at all. I used to go to 12 or 14 knap ins a year from MN to LA and all across the midwest trading and selling. I used to peddle a lot of heated kay county. May know the bowyer that taught you too Okie Hunter. I co hosted a knap in in Eastern OK for eight years. We had knappers from all over the US


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

His name is John Stevenson


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

No I don't recognize him. I may have to dig out our old mailing list and see if he was ever registered there. It was called Spring Creek Knap In by Peggs for four years then we moved North of Locust Grove and it was called Chimney Rock Hollow Knap In. We haven't had it for the last three years.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

My uncle that flint knaps name is earl 'buddy' Williams and his brother Francis makes arrows but I'm not sure if they ever have gone to anything like that. I also know a tommy jones who makes really great bows. It's good that all that knowledge isn't going away, I plan on getting around one of these days and making myself a bow. It didn't even sprinkle at my house today and it was forecasted for a 100% chance of rain today!


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

You guys are awesome. I love hunting arrowheads but I don't think I've found anything yet that I KNOW is an arrowhead. (I'm new to OK so don't know my way around.) I'm learning to knap but I'm not that great at it yet. Still learning. A really nice guy by the name of Vyrl up there in the Muskogee area got me started, but I'm in central OK so I can't get up there very often. I would really really love to combine an arrowhead and morel trip someplace  Can't wait until the morels start popping!! I'm really enjoying reading all of your posts. Thanks guys


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I do know Vyrl and he use to come to the knap ins. I miss putting it on but it was a whole lot of work. We had a fish fry to feed over a hundred every year.


----------



## sek hunter (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm conducting an experiment my way. I have found several morels on the north slope of the hill just below the hay meadow. I have taken wood ash and sprinkled it over the areas where I have found them in the past. I have read that they pop up after a forest fire. We shall see if it enhances the productivity of the area.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure but I think the fires affect the mycylium and that is what causes them to produce big flush's.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I think it's partly the fact that the fire can kill the trees, thus giving up all their nutrients to the morels and partly underbrush being gone and giving morels a better chance of come up. I think there is lots of mycelium in the forest that never gets a chance to produce morels until a fire comes along


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Morchellica, I've been a student of mycology for over 40 of my 67 years and I don't recall ever reading a specific reason for a fires effect on Morels. I can tell you though that the fruiting cycle of Morels is quite different than most of the fungi I've studied! 

Instead of the mycelia forming a hyphal knot which then becomes a pinhead that develops into a mushroom, the Morels that pop this season will come from the underground sclerotia that we're formed by the mycelium last year.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Obviously I'm no expert but it seems to me morels popping up around a burnt up tree would be the same reason morels pop up around a dying elm or ash.


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Not an expert either but I do have an avid interest in mycology!! Agreed, they are prolific in burn areas and for some, around dying elms....all I find on my property are in cedar stands.....my comment was that to my knowledge, only one person has figured out why....as a result, he successfully cultivated morels, patented the process, and is the only commercial grower that I know of in the US!

I have been saving wood ashes from brush burns all winter in the hopes of starting some morel beds this fall using a method Paul Stamets writes about but when I called the only morchella spawn producer I could find I was told that they had discontinued sales because cultivation was so iffy.

For y'all up north that are planning to hunt in Red River country, we got over 1 1/2 " just a few miles southeast of Durant....dogwoods are poppin white but haven't seen any redbuds blooming yet! Forecast is for more rain this weekend and my first find on this property year before last was Mar 25th so I'll be walkin every day from here on out!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Seen two plum trees today one that was in boom and anouther that was just white with buds but the below freezing temps tonight will probably bite them and anything else in bloom


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Denny, sure hope you start finding them soon! The year before last was one of the warmest marches on record so the morels came up very early. I don't remember the exact date but I think it was around the 20th and I was finding morels around Ada. All I know is picking morels brings me more joy than just about anything there is and I am ready to get out there and start looking!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Denny, NIce information on the morels. I am mystified every year on how fickle they can be as to when and where they grow. Up here in N.W. MO. elm, ash, cottonwood, maple , would be the choices of anyone serious about picking morels. Cedar would be way down the list. However once you get into the Flint Hills in Kansas on south to Texas cedars are on the top of the list. Maybe there are not as many up here or I just dont bother looking enough but cedars just dont do it. Found a ton on cedars in S. Kan. last year so I know what could happen.


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

I may be able to offer some insight to the cedar theory as well as the burns. To begin with, only judicious trees(has leaves) can produce morels. Cedars can not .As noted, in different areas, different species of trees seem to produce better than others. Always check around the cedars. Think of spores as snow. Cedars and many other natural things such as the thick CRP native grasses ect. catch snow as it drifts on the opposite side of the wind. They also catch the wind blown spores and drop them to the ground just like snow. As for the burns, ash has nothing to do with the morels growing after a fire. With the canopy gone,areas of timber that has never saw direct sunlight in years, sometimes over 100 years, suddenly has available direct sunlight and with the ground being black with ash it heats up quickly allowing the years of spores that have accumulated to now be able to produce.The ash is the worst part because no matter how many times you wash or soak them, you can still taste the ash-as bad as fine sand. Always good places to hunt are first year after disturbing the ground (dozer work ect) and first year clear cuts same effects as the fires. Soft wood trees seem to produce morels better than the hardwoods, especially early. Guarantee there will always be anomilies. jmho


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Anybody going yo plant tomatoes when it is dry enough to work?? Any ideas on last frost date"


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Jamie, I'm confused about your statement about cedars not producing morels, they must have an association or you would think they wouldn't be there to begin with? In the far north they are found under spruce as well. And yes, I think fire just gets rid of everything inhibiting morel growth. In Alaska the forest floor can be covered with feet of peat moss so the fire is making growth conditions possible and mushrooms can finally come up after you get rid of everything that was insulating the soil from ever getting warm. I get two springs, one in oklahoma and one in Alaska and we had a lot of fires last summer


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

The trees are only the host...if the host dies by what ever means..the only way for the morel to find a new host is to fruit and try to spread sores in hopes of finding a new host tree


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

Went out to look around yesterday its looking so good!! i havent found none yet this year. we found around nine houndred last year!!! river bottems and creeks!


----------



## mushroom jake (Mar 12, 2013)

I never thought cedars did well, but last year i thought id check and sure enough i found several pounds worth under cedar trees in several locations. Here n south mo.


----------



## francisshroomer (Jan 21, 2013)

Everytime I think I have the perfect type of location I am amazed at some of the new locations I find them. Tho still have a couple of honeyholes that are pretty reliable.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

So when are some of you guys going to start checking and reporting in on what you did or did not find? I have only seen one post or two of people who actually have hit the woods so far. Usually when you start getting a bunch of no luck yets..... We are about a week away. so it seems like as a whole the morel board users kinda know when to start. I haven't went once yet and this will probably be the latest first hunt I've ever tried. Partly because I always get antsy but it still looks dead out there. Grass is greening up and guessing we are a day or so away from seeing those fake red buds, plums, or cherry trees takin off and a week or so away from redbud.. Those event's will surely get us all in the fever to hit the woods. I can't let spring break pass without putting in at least one hunt. Last year I found several pounds during spring break, but it was a much different winter. I guess I will try Sunday if not before then just to make sure they aren't out yet( I'm not expecting them to be.) V.C., Okie, and you other regulars.... have yall piddled in the woods yet just for fun or anything?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

There reportedly already been Morels found in California, Washington, Oregon, Georgia, Alabama, Texas, and Arizona. I would think that if people used the boards more and were more serious about hunting morels in other states then we would have heard from New Mexico, Hawaii, Louisiana, and Mississipi. So next few states should be S. Carolina, Arkansas, Oklahoma. Georgia's first finds were on March 9th and we are typically around 2 weeks behind them... I think we may be further behind than that this year, but that would be around March 23rd so I guess that's when I'll start getting serious. Can't wait.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nate you guy's down there always find them ten days before we find them here. The 25th thru the 29th is about as early as I can remember right off hand, Turkey season is always going and the earliest it ever opened was the 25th. No blooming trees here at all. They for cast great weather for the next ten days or so. Things should respond in a hurry.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Soil temps are looking really good and my first spot I'm checking got three inches of rain the other day; by God, I'm hunting morels this weekend


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Nate...yeah ive been out not expecting to find but just to check tree damage after the icing we got...woods are just startin to wake up...if wont be long!....when the posts slow down or stop you know where to be....


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Morchelica did you find any points this last week end?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Nate im gonna head out to one of my early spots tomorrow iv checked a few other spots a here and there but nothing yet been seeing some plum trees in full bloom and a few Bradford pears with a few blooms but none in full bloom yet, and havnt seen much at all on the redbuds yet.


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Walked my 3 acres for an hour Mon and today in honey spots from year before last.....no sightings but green growth looks about right...I'm bettin on next week if this fri, sat, sun rain comes thru that's forecast!!


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Not sure if this will work...learning curve with new phone found plenty. Of these today...the mean reds


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

=er/VCoo71/media/IMG_20140319_155649_zpsb6095df2.jpg.html" target="_blank"&gt;







</a>


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Sapworm, no points last week but that was before all this rain. Going out and hitting some good spots with a buddy on Friday.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

wow v.c.!! That's exciting!! They usually aren't more than a week or so ahead of the other guys!! I'm getting out this weekend for sure.


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Morchellica, can you give me some "pointers" (haha...sorry) on the points? I'd really love to find some. I'm in central OK.

Sorry for off topic.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Checked the soil temp map and it looks like they have fallen since lat week, Still some 50 to 52 areas in the southern 1/4 of the state. Still in the 40's here so it won't be this weekend here.
Lizard look anywhere there is any type of soil erosion and you will find points. They are everywhere. If you find any flint chips you are on the right track they will lead you to the tools.There are at least thirty old indian camps right by my town some are actually in town. Tilled fields and rivers and cricks are all good spots.Good luck and good hunting it is an addiction worse than morel fever.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went out for a while and didn't see any, but that's what I was expecting. The woods are looking good though shouldn't be to long now, and vc if you don't mind me asking, what part of the state did you find the reds in?


----------



## notskeard (Apr 21, 2013)

ok, I was dumping a load of brush off at my landfill in Pott. County this afternoon and was shocked how low 1 of my ponds had gotten in the last few weeks. Was the rain last week enough? I'm interested in this "points" suggestion. Are morels more likely to be found by moving water such as rivers and creeks or what about lake areas?


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

im glad to see OKC warming up to gyromitra already!


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool,I hope that there is a good crop this year like last year.We are looking to buy Fresh Morels.If anyone wants to sale there overflow we'd be more than happy to take them off your hands.Just email me at [email protected] Luck and God Bless.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Lurkin lizard, sap worm just told you everything you need to know. I look for eroded places and not too far from any major water source, excluding any major flood zone, they didn't camp in places a flood could wash them away in the middle of the night. Most importantly walk slow and really look at the ground! You will eventually get a good eye for chert flakes.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Notskeard, I mainly hunt creeks but you can find morels around lakes too. Any lake in oklahoma is just a dammed up river so there are morels to be found, I would just steer clear of higher areas covered with post oak and black jack and stick to the elms, cedars, and lower areas with plenty of ash trees


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Soil temps just about the same as yesterday. 52 is the highest I see so far. Still too cold I believe. I don't see any reports of any TX finds yet either.


----------



## creekcoshroomhunter (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello! I am a "new" shroomer. I went out on my first hunting trip last year and was fortunate enough to be in the right place, at the right time! I was looking around (not entirely sure what I was looking for) and the clouds parted, the sun shone on that beautiful yellow morel and the angels SANG! I could not believe my eyes!!! I looked around the same area and found several more! Ever since then, all I can think about is my next hunting trip. Where to look next, how many can I find, when will it be time!?!? We just moved into Creek county and I was walking around yesterday and found what appears to be very promising sites. Can you guys tell me what the ideal ground temps should be? I was crushed when I found that we were going to have cooler weather next week. =( How late into the year will they be around?? I'm seriously obsessed with this and thinking I may need a support group for my newest addiction. I can't get them soon enough!!!!


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Found 5 greys and left about 20 that were only an inch tall. They'll be perfect by next week. 2 pics...2nd one has the Duke Mercer game in the backround for a date stamp. 
]//www.myfishingpictures.com/data/500/medium/morel_2.jpg[/img]


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.myfishingpictures.com/showphoto.php/photo/198790/ppuser/9982


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow cant believe there already up guess im gonna have to start going out everyday now  and pacertom if I may ask what part of the state?


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

North Texas. My early spot has a limestone streak going through the woods and the concentration I found was along that. Similar to rocks and fishing I believe the rock temps are just a couple degrees more hence the growth. There wasn't anything else in my other spots but will go out again tomorrow. 

Every year, when Georgia starts reporting, I go out a week later and usually find the early greys. Did the same thing last year and no one believed me. Unfortunately, the 5 I have aren't enough for a batch...Hopefully I find 5 more tomorrow and have a mouth orgasm Sat evening!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Thought you found you found them in Oklahoma, Well if they are starting in north Texas it shouldn't be long for southern Oklahoma, checked a couple spots in south central Oklahoma today and nothing yet


----------



## mastershroom (Mar 21, 2014)

went today only 2 small greys but the woods are looking great.also who ever said the ground temp is 52 u are wrong its 56 thats not to cold but ill keep in touch


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

it's awesome there starting to come up did you find them 2 in southern oklahoma ?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

You are wrong too. Now they are even warmer a lot of 58's, This morning when I looked at the map is showed only one 52. I have been looking at the OK Natl weather site so I don't know why the big change. I know it is still is way early for state line on KS border. Elm trees are barely starting to green and no flowering trees blooming at all.


----------



## seasonal forager (Mar 3, 2013)

yeah, i'm in bartlesville and i know the season is at least 2 weeks away for us. wishful thinking is always fun though, haha.

Can't wait to gather a sack of shrooms.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

i will be checking my first spot in southern oklahoma tmrw! i have a feeling there may be some little greys to be found but probably nothing worth picking. and i just noticed the first signs of redbuds with color on them on my drive down to ada today.


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

I'm in central TX at the moment, visiting from central OK. Will do a little morel hunting today and let you know what I find. (Thank you to those who gave me advice on finding points, also! Really hoping to find some!)


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am out this morning to have a listen and do some looking. Not going to spend any time looking for morels today. I am looking for for the big black birds with the long beards and sharp spurs, Too early up here for the mushrooms. Good luck to everybody that will look today.


----------



## mastershroom (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Found a false morel just now in Sand Springs, so not long! Posted a pic on Oklahoma Morel Report on Face Book!!! Awful dry! Come on rain!!!!!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

looked a little today and nothing,did see some redbuds though that had some pretty good color to them


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

OSH You know they are right with the Redbuds so you must be real close.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I know  they were in the bud stage yet but shouldn't be to long I hope to be finding some this week.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Way ahead of us. Our Redbuds are still gray and I have one yeller dandilion in the yard.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

i thought spring would be much further along where i went today but didn't look much greener than where i live near sand springs, about 200 miles away. but i did see some redbuds bloomed out pretty good but most had just started and the dogwoods were blooming too. i would guess at least another week out if not two in the spot i checked today just 40 miles north of the red river.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Question for the experts. On the soil temp maps do you go by the early morning temps that show the 48's and 5o's or the late afternoon temps that show 55 and better? They say it takes 55 to really get them going good. It fells like November here this morning.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you go by morning temps but from what I've read and observed it seems like it usually starts between 47 and 52 on the soil temps. It seems like you need about 5 days above 46 to get them going so it should be anytime for central OK. I'm gonna go on my first hunt today and I'll let you guys know if I have any luck. I kinda doubt it. I give it a 27% chance of a find..lol


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

ndwoods.. Nice looking False Morel


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Didn't find any today but did come across 3 HUGE false morels.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.myfishingpictures.com/showphoto.php/photo/198835/ppuser/9982

I can't get a pic to imbed...link.


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Found nothing in central Tx but a few broken points.  I think it was the wrong habitat for morels though, it was more prickly pear cactus country.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

went hunting for points today and found the top half of a knife and an old flattened spoon that had a big crack going through it. i think maybe they were hammering it flat to make metal arrowheads and it broke so they tossed it???


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I went for about a 2 hour hunt to what is usually my best in earliest spot in central ok and didn't find anything...not even a falsey. :-( But that's okay the past few years it has been my second hunt at the earliest that yielded me the fruit for my labor so I had to get this one out of the way I suppose. I thought that maybe since I waited so late that maybe I wouldn't get skunked on my first one this year, but it was too long and too cold of a winter. I'm glad spring is here. I've now seen those fake redbuds blooming, Bradford Pears looking halfway white/green and today I saw some tiny buds on the Red Buds. However, the woods in my area didn't look that great. Not that green and no polk salad. A tad dry too. It will start in the next week though I bet for some of us.


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome back everyone i am going to make my rounds around ada the middle of this week. Won't be checking my honey holes in northern oklahoma until at least the 1st.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey buddy, glad to see you back. Thanks for the tip on a spot last year. I ended up finding a few late season there.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

this next weeks forecast for southern oklahoma finally looks like some good morel producing weather! good rain chances and nighttime lows in the 50s finally!


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

i didn't get to post a lot of my 2013 creek county finds but i will post them soon had a great year last year! hoping to find some some in pontotoc soon!


----------



## johzsum (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this board in the sense I have never signed up or posted but I have checked in on the post from time to time to get some tips and see what people are finding. I'm very green to the sport of morel hunting, in fact, it has been over 15 years since I have been on a serious hunt. This year I'm making time to get back in the woods and see if I can remember how to find some morels. I have a 40 acre tract of land south of Ada area and to the best of my knowledge no one has ever hunted here. Anyways, thanks to everyone that contributes for the info, and I hope as my skills develop I can help contribute as well. Good luck to everyone and I look forward to keeping up.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Back from Central America. As expected, the anomalously colder weather will yield a rather late season. We drove back from DFW and even there the redbuds were barely bloomed with most trees still being bare. I wanted to share a picture of a mushroom I found deep in the rainforest during this trip. I've never seen one quite like it.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_5607_zpsd23809a8.jpg


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Holy cow, Iwon, that's an awesome fungus. No idea what it is, but it's sure cool looking. If you'd like to ID it, there's a mushroom ID forum on Facebook. https://www.facebook.com/groups/117808248330980/ They are usually quite helpful.

Hi Johnathan, welcome to the board. Hope you find some great stuff this year. I'm a newbie, last year was my first season finding morels, I found 3, lol.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Jamie:
There are in a nutshell two types of mushrooms; those who are mycorrhizal, which are involved in a symbiotic (mutually beneficial) relationship with the tree (e.g., Morel) and those who are not (e.g., Ash Bolete). The mycelium necessitates a host tree (or root system) to survive - once the latter becomes for X reason sick and/or dies, the mycelium is left with no other choice but to leave its happy home (the host tree) and colonize another (or others) tree(s) by sprouting 'fruits' (the mushroom) full of 'seeds' (spores) - that will be carried by the wind (or rain run off) to another host tree (which must be chemically compatible with the spore for a successful growth). It is usually a misconception to associate mushroom growth with sunlight as mushrooms do not have chlorophyll - rather they rely on soil moisture (Qv) and soil temperature (T). Hence, for a given T and Qv, the growth rate of the mushroom will be the same whether it is night or day.
Sapworm: Assuming that lets say an ideal T for morel is ~55F,you would want the zero order regression line (or line average) to be at that value with departures (fluctuations) from that line not exceeding 5-8F.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Lurkinlizard, Thanks for the tip ! I just sent a request to join this group and will post this pic on their page to see if anyone is able to identify this 'hairy' funky-looking fungus - Looks like a relic from Jurassic era for sure  (I wonder if it is edible too).


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Been walkin every day since last posting but no sightings yet! We only got 1/10" of rain Sat so not much help there....but I've got dandelions blooming and saw 3 redbuds with some color between Calera and Colbert takin my bride to work this mornin....if we get a good soakin from this rain comin in Weds I believe they'll be poppin round here by the first of next week!!


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like I'm not the only one feeling the fever. Good to see some familiar names posting. I'm so ready for some tasty bites of heaven. All the trees are still pretty bare down here in southern ok. Shouldn't be long though!! :lol:


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I really want to try and dry some this year in the ole trusty Excaliubur.


----------



## sporenicator (Mar 24, 2014)

Hoping to see some red buds on the way home. Will start walking the woods this weekend.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

All i saw yesterday was more false morels
..think ive come across 15 this year already hopin thats a good sigh of whats going to be coming as i have never seen rhis many before.


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

VC, you captured bunny pellets in your picture!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

lilpnkbnny We dry almost all of ours except for the ones we gorge on while fresh. We have some some from a couple years ago still full of flavor.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to the board johnathan,went and looked some today but nothin yet, gonna give it anouther try tomorrow


----------



## notskeard (Apr 21, 2013)

Have any of you guys ever been to the Mushroom Festival in Telluride Co? This year its from Aug.16 to Aug.19. Such a cool city with tons of information on growing edible mushrooms and forays daily.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Haven't been out for morels yet but I have my eye on some fine old gobblers. I would like to find the time to go catch a couple dozen crappie so after I kill a couple of them long leggers I can get some fresh ones for frying with some paper mouths.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Sapworm, I would love to here more about your drying your morels. I've never tried it, but every year I say I'm going too.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome Jonathon, Looks like your pretty close to my neck of the woods.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

lilpnkbnny, i'm not sapworm but i hope you don't mind me chiming in on the subject. i built a dehydrator last year for drying morels with my dad but had limited success with it. ate a ton of energy with the heat lamps and dried them pretty unevenly so i took one of those screw together metal shelving units they sell at home depot and put a box fan at the bottom pointing up and it worked great, takes about 36 hrs to dry a batch. this year im doubling up the shelving so i will be able to dry 15-20 pounds of morels at once.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info Morchellica. I've heard different opinions about drying them. I bought a 9 tray excalibur dehydrator for my garden. It' holds a lot and has different settings for temp and a drying times. what type of temp do you find is best. Mine can go from 0 to 200 i think. I think most just use air and not heat to dry them. That's to much work hunting the little beasts to over cook them...lol!


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

I will be making a scouting trip today hope to have some luck and pictures for everyone!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

We just dry them on stack up tray dehydrator. Set it for vegetables and it tales 4 to 6 hrs to dry them. Store in mason jars. Use as needed.


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

My drying technique is very low tech....I have a 2 ft by 4 ft frame made out of 2x4's covered on one side with 1/4" hardware cloth.....lay it on the floor ( hardware cloth side up) and place a box fan at one end....the little morsels are usually cracker dry in 3 to 4 days. I just traded the last of year before lasts harvest for some Shiitake dowel spawn....the guy I bartered with called last week and said they were still excellent!!

Saw a bunch more redbuds starting to bloom between Colbert and Achile yesterday evenin....just hopin and prayin the rain hits my neck of the woods tomorrow!!!


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Notskeard....I grew up in Colorado and have visited Telluride many times (long before the mountain sides were covered up with multi million $ homes)....but have never had the op to attend the festival....Paul Stamets has lectured at quite a few and I would dearly love to meet him in person!!

You're right though, it IS an awesome town! It's also where Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid robbed their first bank!! LOL!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I saw a few redbuds that were noticeably changing color from the car near Seminole. I was looking pretty hard, but in a day or two they should be exploding with color. My coworker's neighbor brought her a whole sack of False Morels. They eat them. She had a sack full of what looked to be about 3 pounds. She told me she had shrooms and I was super excited... Makes sense now that I see they were the red ones. I've had some facebook friends posting pics of the red ones too. Even picks after they were prepared and fried. I've never tried them, but everyone that I have known to eat them loves them as much or more as morels and never gets sick. Nice pic v.c. hope that your right and this means a bountiful harvest is soon coming.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

denny, our drying technique sounds about identical. i think they are preserved better when they are dried out with cool air and not hot air. when i was using my hot dehydrator it turned them very dark but with a box fan they stay a lot lighter of a color, plus i can dehydrate a huge amount.

nate, i've never had them either, i've picked a few but have never had the courage to fry them up but not a single person i've met that has eaten them has ever got sick either and most of them think they are better than a true morel which just seems crazy to me. i'm guessing the toxins, which i've heard are pretty much a natural form of rocket fuel, get cooked off. if the rain happens then the beginning of next week i'm going to get pretty serious about going out every day in southern oklahoma.


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

the Gyomitra have actually caused deaths, even a high percentage of all mushroom ingestion deaths, in certain part of the world. Yes, you can eliminate most of the gyromitrin (which the body metabolizes into, yes, rocket fuel) by thorough drying and boiling (in lots of water, and changing the water at least twice) but here's the thing...some Gyromitra have lower levels, and some have higher levels of gyromitrin, and apparently some people are more sensitive and some are less sensitive to it. And the toxicity can be cumulative--the more you eat, the more it builds up, and the more damage it does. So yep some people can eat them for a lifetime with no ill effects, and some can die pretty quick. And by the way, many of the unpleasant substances in Gyromitra are carcinogens...that is, they cause cancer. So...yep, you can eat them with no immediate ill effects. But I, for one don't want to mess with the possible yucky outcomes.


----------



## sporenicator (Mar 24, 2014)

Morchellica, your drying method was discussed by Alton Brown on how to build a dehydrator for jerky. The box fan and shelving, without the heat, is the way to go. No heat, no cooking. Therefore, only dried and not cooked, mushrooms.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

i had one of those metal racks not being used so it made sense to me. the great thing about them is you can place the shelves as close together as you like with those little round plastic clips. in one shelving unit a person could probably fit 15 of those 24x42" shelves which would hold a whole bunch of morels. i really hope i have to resort to that.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ours turn out fine and if you set the temp lower they wont turn brown. They can't cook with 90 degree forced air. They can mold or sour if they do not dry fast enough. We been doing it this way for years and no problems what so ever.


----------



## johzsum (Mar 24, 2014)

Got out in the woods today, and I didn't see anything besides a bunch of squirrels. Seems to me that the ground is to dry and of course the cold we having isn't helping. The land I'm searching on is very rocky with a mixture of cedars and oaks, with a few creeks that run into a watershed on the East side of the property. I've been searching more in the wooded areas at this time. I hear that cedars are good area to search later in the season. I guess it is still just a little to early. Any ideas or tips?


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

neighbors kept me up until four playing there rap music, screaming, and running around the yard naked. You know but i am a good neighbor so fried them up so good old big red morels and took them over in an act of hospitality. Now i sit and wait to see if it did the trick. = )


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

The active ingredient is called gyromitrin (N-methyl-N-formylhydrazine), which is metabolized to monomethylhydrazine (rocket fuel!!!!) I wont take that risk myself 8-O


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Based on NCEP longer term mesoscale predictions, seems like central OK will have near normal temps with marginally above normal precip:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/interactive/index.php
Models hints at a decent chance for some moderate rainfall tomorrow (0.1-0.5 inch). Fingers crossed.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

That sounds promising. I really like the part about above normal precipitation. We have had enough dry years to last a while.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went out and didn't find nothing not even a red, and thanks iwonagain hope we get that rainfall and the above normal precip, and have you figured out what what the hairy looking shroom was yet?


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Went out in the Ada area today didn't find any way to dry!!! Temps are looking good my step brother found a couple false morels around cushing so its getting close. Oh and my neighbors are ok darn it!!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

The Area I checked was in pontotoc county and I have to agree it was dry but I noticed further in the woods under the leaf littler it was still moist, I still hope we get that rain like there saying


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

That's awesome bd... I'm gonna have to try that trick.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Anybody taking a kid turkey hunting this weekend Youth season opens Sat and Sun. My kids are all too old but they will be going when reg season rolls around. Great time of the year to be in the outdoors. Good luck to all who will be going.


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

haha always good talking, joking, and hearing your advice nate. would be a notch off my bucketlist to get to hunt some shrooms with you some day!!


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

okie ya i saw close to the creeks it was moist but most of the areas with a little water seemed the ground temp was a bit lower. its close i am sure i passed a few small ones was nice getting out and checking some areas though.


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

Scouted out an area east of Ada with some friends...Dan, Jimmy and Erika...Jimmy found several reds. Good luck all. Things are about to get interesting!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Okie: I have followed the suggestion from Lurkinlizard and posted the photo on https://www.facebook.com/groups/117808248330980/
to see if anyone could ID it-I'll let you guys know in case I get a definite answer....


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I also found this red mushroom in the rainforest:
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_6018_zpsb829c933.jpg


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

seems like everyone on here hunts pontotoc county! must be the epicenter for morel hunting in oklahoma


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I know I see quite a few people hunting around the county, have even had a problem with trespassers on some of the places the past couple of years, nothing makes me more mad than finding boot prints and trash all over


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Someone just suggested that this hairy mushroom might be Lentinus Crinitus:
http://mushroaming.com/gallery/Bolivian-Amazon-2013/Lentinus-crinitus-Chocolatal-S
which turns out to be an edible relative of Shiitake which thrives in the rainforest - I guess one learns something new everyday !


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

all my mass producing spots are around the tulsa/creek county areas but i am in ada two days a week and its an earlier source and i have had some good hunts here so checking it first!


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

I hunt mostly in Murray, but have a few spots in other counties...always looking for new ground. Nate, are you coming down this way anytime soon?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Umm I'm not sure.. I may have Thursday or Tuesday afternoon free. Miley is going to be induced a week from tomorrow if he doesn't come before then... So that will keep me busy after that. Bd are you going to be around Ada on Thursday or Tuesday?


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

the weather radar looks amazing!!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Last year we were only on the 7th page of message board when the first shroom was found by okie... This year we are already on the 22nd page and no one has found yet... Dang Oklahoma's inconsistent weather.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I think mastershroom said he found 2 greys


----------



## johzsum (Mar 24, 2014)

Bring on the rain.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Were they in OK TX or GA? Still pretty cool in OK.


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Raining nicely here in central OK, has been for about a half hour. (Wasn't supposed to start until between 12:00 and 1:00, lol...so a couple hours early!) Not pouring or anything, but coming down moderately and fairly steadily. SO GRATEFUL FOR THE RAIN!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh I must of overlooked that or forgot. Sapworm he answered Okie yes when Okie asked if he found them in Southern OK. I can believe it. I sure would like to see a pic of some of those. I saw on the Oklahoma Morel Report on Facebook that 2 different people, one south of Ada and one on north bank of Red River found one each. Mastershroom, do you got a pic?


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

So Nate do u know Thomas off of the first season of mudcats? He didn't do so well but noodling runs n our blood bout like this shroom hunting. I like it more than a six year old hunting Easter eggs &amp; any body that hunts can't say they don't. Unless there just doing some type of research or something. An nothing wrong with that if that's there job


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Ya I know Thomas. Last summer I went noodling a bunch with his partner Dustin. I've known him since before Mudcats back from Okie Noodling II. We always visit at the tournaments and filmed together a couple of days. Is he related to you?


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Murray county got a decent rain today. Nothing soaking but any little bit helps. The weather over the next week looks promising!!


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

I posted my finds last week. I could throw a rock to Oklahoma but was technically in Texas. On the Red River. Heading back up tomorrow, that early spot where I left 20 or so should be just about right.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

pacertom, i'm curious about if you were east or west of lake texoma?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I seen in the regs where you can now keep blues and channel cat while noodling three is the limit of any combo including flathead. You now can only keep one fish over 30 inchs.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Ya I saw that too!! Pretty cool I guess.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Just found about a dozen babies...you saw the pics on my fb page nate..im for sure north of the red...will post pics here later


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

wow that's great vc..... im gonna wait and go tomorrow


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

and the winner is vc! so excited, absolutely my favorite time of the year. i bought a skid plate for my little car so i can get to more spots this year without worrying about busting my oil pan. once i get that on my car tmrw the hunt will be on!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea he my brother weather he claimed me or not. Ha but probably the bigger fish I've ever seen pulled from a hole were him an our dad an another brother, but that's been 25-28 years ago I don't visit with him much as I should but that's the way work goes i guess


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

And a twofer


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

looking good vc


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

60 mature morels were found today near the Red River
http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html
with this rain and the fcst warm up I'll give it ~1 week-10 days before things really start to get going.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I think its shaping up to be a good year, hope so anyway


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome ! We should find some in the next ten days or two weeks up here.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Nate got 'im one!!! Great job buddy!!

Good luck Oklahoma ShroomMates!

Mitch


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Good job Nate, I know im going out for sure tomorrow


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I found about 100 in a short hunt right before dark and most of them were too tiny to pick. I ended up picking only 8 of them. I will post video later.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

awesome nate!!! cromwell general store? is that the name of the old rock store??? my hunting buddy around them parts is troy marlor. do you know that ole timer?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Cromwell General Store is the white store. The Rock Store is now a flower shop. I don't recognize that name. Strange because I know almost everyone.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Good job Nate! I'm going this weekend hoping their up here in Arkansas. I'll be planning a trip your way as soon as y'all start hitting em good. Keep us posted. Don't forget I would like to hook up with you if possible. Good luck y'all!


----------



## johzsum (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome Nate! I hope we all have a great year.


----------



## foragedfoods (Apr 18, 2013)

nate cool pic but when do we get to see the video!!???!!!!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry guys. Video was being difficult. Lets see if this works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVgRpoLYEDA&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Great video nice little hot spot there. I found a small patch like that last year. I left them to grow awhile. Went back 6-7 days later they only grew like a 1/4" ??? Will a morel keep growing to get larger? Or is the size all ready set for each shroom when the spore pops up? Im headed to OK this morning to see what the good LORD brings.... wishing everyone the best of luck. Happy hunting and be safe.


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice vid Nate. Looked like an area that gets quite a bit of direct sun...is that accurate?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep.. No canopy. Atleast not yet. Not real thick with trees. Kinda half woods.


----------



## foragedfoods (Apr 18, 2013)

very nice video. im glad you know they grow and don't just "pop" it drives me nuts when people go out and basically jut hurt themselves by harvesting to early.


----------



## foragedfoods (Apr 18, 2013)

ricomorelo they grow sometimes slow some, times fast it all depends on the moisture and temperature as well as a few other factors but those seem to be the most important


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice video I agree. Sounds like either the wind or distant sound of cars on a highway in the video. 
Foragedfoods: I am glad to hear this too - It also drives me nuts to hear the word "pop" as mushrooms, akin to plants, undergo a "progressive growth", which rate depends almost exclusively on *soil* temperature and *soil* humidity. As stated earlier, mushroom do not have chlorophyll and, hence, do not rely on sunlight to grow. The latter (sunlight) has the indirect effect of warming up the upper layer of the soil, which hastens the growth of the mushroom. Haven't had the chance to go out yet as I rather wait for them to grow to near mature size and avoid stepping on the many 'babies' hidden under the 1-2 inches leaf litter.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey RicoMorel!,

Hope you are doing well buddy! Good luck down there!!

Mitch


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Got 61 in 3 hours of hunting this morning. There are some yellows mixed in as well which surprised me,......Finally a little motherload. The 14 from last week only wetted the whistle. &lt;a href=&quot;







" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice haul pacertom - The receipt indicates an area East of Lake Texoma (Cartwright, OK), aka near the Red River. This is not surprising that the season has started there. Similar finds were reported just south of the RR near Whitesboro, TX yesterday. Should be about a week here in the OKC area before things start getting going !


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Yep...I have a lakehouse on Texoma and drove up early this morning since I found a few last week. Drove through Cartwright on the way back and thought, heck, I need a receipt!! Plan on spending the weekend in the woods until Sunday. Goal is 300...Only spent 3 hours today and haven't hit my other spots yet.


----------



## horseapple (Mar 15, 2013)

Very good haul guys, gonna go have a look see Saturday. 

Jd


----------



## francisshroomer (Jan 21, 2013)

Woo yeah. I'm ready. Got to get in the woods this weekend.


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

Howdy, folks! Just joined the forum. I live in Dallas, and normally hunt morels in northwestern Arkansas. Have never succeeded in finding a single one in Texas, and I have trouble NOT finding them in Arkansas in late April/early May, where I find them under white oaks in most of my regular spots.

Today I drove up to Oklahoma to poke around, and spent about 7 hours in areas around Ardmore. Absolutely no luck, and the ground seemed stunningly dry in the creek drainages I was hunting. However, I kept stumbling across some deeply, recently burned areas that still smelled strongly of ashes. Anyone had luck searching burned areas in OK before? I've picked fire morels in BC, but never in this area. Trees were mature hardwoods and cedars, so I would imagine if the fire rule holds true down here, that area could be VERY productive, but maybe not until next season, as the burns were likely in the past couple of months. 

I think we're gonna need another few good rains if Southern OK is gonna produce heavily, but maybe I'm just not accustomed to hunting these areas. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

pacer were you in a situation ( time, distance, public land) where you had to pic those so soon... i saw a couple decent sized and i am one to say i don't like my morels too big 2-3 inches are the right frying size... but looks like those could have made it a week or so more before you picked them... or where you like me and just morel hungry


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

A little of both. I left 30 or more to see their growth Sunday. After this weekend, I have back to back to back bass fishing tournaments so this is it for me...Unless I travel far North. 

Some are a little smaller than I would normally pick but the fever has a hold on me.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

i'm guilty of picking ones a bit too small if it's my first hunt of the season; by this time of the year i'm starving for fried morels.


----------



## shelfelf (Apr 16, 2013)

2012 my area had been burned in the fires and it was covered in shrooms! Although... most of the mushrooms were covered in ash and some of them I couldn't get clean even with soaking. Going out this weekend, good luck everyone.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Looked in a trusty spot in Johnston county yesterday. Nothing yet. I'm thinking next weekend is when I will be out in force. They should be really going by then.


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Searched area's around Blackwell only found a huge fake beefsteak. Guna try closer to OKC Saturday. Good luck everyone.be safe


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went out for about an hour in Pontotoc County and found my first of the season 4 little ones, went ahead and left them to grow. Here is 2 of them.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Good job Okie ! After releasing 2 squirrels that I trapped in our yard, I just had a chance to glance for about 5-min at a spot near a dead elm along a country road today south of Noble that produced about 20 good size morels last year. Still nothing. I will (finally) have a chance to scout the 'woods' in that area in more detail on Sunday (with little hope of finding mature specimens, however) -


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Got out early and walked for an hour...checked all the honey holes on my 8 acre patch of woods but came back empty handed!!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Those cedars should be great after a fire. Don't know about the Oak.


----------



## horseapple (Mar 15, 2013)

Just came back from one of my honey holes around sasakwa, notta, zero, nothing  was also looking for shed antlers, struck out on that also. It seems just a few weeks early there.

JD


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

struck out in Logan Co this morning too  Redbuds are just barely starting to get color though.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Well...After 3 days of hunting, totaled 160 a little short of the 300 goal. Won't be able to get back out for a few weeks so I'll likely have to come visit you guys up North..


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

checked a good looking spot in southern johnston co. not a thing, still seemed too dry. about stepped smack dab on top of a 4 ft. western diamondback today while exploring some granite outcroppings next to the creek i checked. i'm not scared of snakes, and used to handle the venomous ones when i was a kid but that scared the bejesus out of me! big snaky place, ran into five diamondbacks today, the biggest was pushing 6 ft. my buddy took a pic, will post and be careful out there folks!!!!!


----------



## stagger80 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yessss have them in earlsboro. Had to leave a lot behind to small. Had to pick a few smalls just couldn't resist. Having trouble posting pics from phone. Soon as I figure it out will add pics


----------



## stagger80 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

That's not mine I was just seeing if I could help out stagger...U have to copy the direct link(for web layouts), then click the icon two spots to the left of the smiley face when you are trying to post a message. It will bring up a spot to paste your direct link, click apply image, submit message and we get to see your beautiful morels...Morchelica I'd like to see those snakes too!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

How many did you find Stagger!? I didn't get to go today and it was killing me!!


----------



## stagger80 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting. Brought home 19 left 30+. Hard to count all was a lot of tiny ones under the leaves. Found 60+ in this spot last year


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

8-O Awesome!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow stagger looks like theres some pretty good size ones there


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice job stagger, nate, tom, and okie on the finds so far. I went yesterday to south central OK and didn't find anything, but didn't really expect to. This weeks weather forecast is very favorable. A lot of daytime 70's and lows at or above 50. Some rain coming too. That's a big change from what we've been seeing for more than a day or two. I think the reports of finds will be a lot more wide spread by next weekend. And we should be in full force by the week after that. Last year was the strangest morel year I've ever had in that it seemed to last forever in a relative sense. This year may be similar. It is interesting because I went back and read the posts on this board from 2012 and the season had already peaked for much of the state at this time, yet here we are in 2014 and things are barely getting started.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

this was the big one we ran across today. weird combo of environments, good looking creek bottoms right next to rattlesnake filled granite ridge


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## francisshroomer (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing in honey hole number one, will try honey hole number two today. The ground seems moist enough and the weather is setting up well this week.


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Been to 3 different spots in OK nothing but a fake beefsteak. Guess just needs to warm up a bit. Seems like most parts are 2-3 weeks behind schedule. Come on mother nature get with the program. We got people that need that morel fix now....lol Good luck everyone be safe.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Been out for about 1h today to 2 early spots and found nothing but 2 Gyromitra :
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/photo_zps0f7f3729.jpg
Looks like we still are a good 10 days behind schedule here in the Noble area/Central OK. Had the chance to chat with 2 morel hunters today and same thing - nothing but false morels.
Late this week seems like decent chances for two rounds of rain courtesy of a first Spring-like storm system. Hopefully central OK won't get "dry-slotted" - which is is hard to tell a week in advance. Fingers crossed that the models remain consistent.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Brought home 102 of those fresh Morels today. Left about that many that I could see plus who knows how many were still unnoticeable still. They hadn't grown much since Wednesday were I left them, but they were a little bigger, and noticed a few more. I was disappointed I was expecting many more today. It is still so dead looking in woods and dry. This may be it for me for a good while. Baby is comin Thursday and work and chores between now and then. Atleast I got enough today for a good mess w family.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## horseapple (Mar 15, 2013)

Went today to another faithful spot, nothing! Its just to early at my honey holes.

JD


----------



## francisshroomer (Jan 21, 2013)

Found about 20 or so south of Ada today.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

WelI didn't go out all weekend but starting tomorrow im gonna be trying to get out every day, and congrats to all on there finds so far


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to morel hunting but have caught the bug! I'm located around stonewall, OK. I've found about 20 false morels but no real ones yet. Was wondering if that means I'm in the right area but they are just not up yet? Also should I be focusing my efforts around ash trees in my area as it seems on my property I've only seen small winged elms! Any information would be great! Thanks for all the tips and tricks!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Ash usually good.. sometimes cottonwood or cedars. Typically false Morels r a good sign!! Still early have to b really lucky or have some ridiculously good spots too find many now...or just walk your legs off and have unlimited time, which most of us don't..:-(


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

woke up to rain this morning in ada and it's still coming down, even though it's pretty light. a lot of us are going to get good rain this week so by this weekend the morels should be up in full force!!!


----------



## denbnt05 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dang Nate good job where are you at?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Latest GFS 06 and 12Z model runs shifted the bulk of the convective precip to the east...bummer. Although moisture and marginal instability will be present, there will be marginal mesoscale/synoptic forcing to rain this moisture out. Will see how the solution evolves...Right now the solution hints at hits and misses 'pop up' storms. What we need is a hefty squall line (cold front) spanning the entire state from North to South (moving eastward).


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

To the east compared to what, Iwon? Just wondering at this point what's likely gonna get some rain and what's likely not.

Found a couple halfway decent oysters this morning but I want morels, darnit!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

To the east compared to the previous runs (aka the 2-3 days prior). So, looks like AK and far E OK will get the bulk of the rain. In the little hour I spent yesterday hunting, I found the first 1-2 inch below ground (under vegetation) rather dry...Make sense that folks found morels further east (Pontotoc) and south of Ada, generally. Central OK still has a week to go to the least. I spoke with two locals who hunted on these grounds for the last 15-20 years and they told me the same. One even told me that in his 15-20 yrs of hunting there he never found his first morel *after* April 1st (and he goes there every single day so he definitely knew what he was talking about). Thou shall see !


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Thank you. I hope we get some here in Central OK soon.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

You are welcome ! Me too - Perhaps we could hunt together (and explore new spots) if you leave in the Norman area? If you are interested just send me an email to [email protected] 
The several spots I go to are "shared" with 3 other friends and, even, with other morel hunters (&amp; turkey hunters) that I happened to see on these lands. I never hunt on my own (unless it is along local roads near ditches) because, unlike Europe, people here own guns and can sometime be aggressive if you happen to "trespass" their property and can even legally shoot at you (I find this totally insane and very middle age mentality). Back home *anyone* can freely walk and hunt mushrooms (not animals of course) on any given private property (fields) - the fences are generally placed for cows, not humans. I hope that one day things will change here and that people will stop being scared of each other (and place less emphasis on their 'stuff').


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Deb I'm at work but if your wondering were I found shrooms it was in central ok...Northeast Pott Co.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Only came outta of the woods seeing 2 today, Even with that little bit of rain this morning it sure is dry out there, hope we get some beneficial rain soon


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

well i got skunked today outside of ada... i did some hard core looking!!! i am pretty dissapointed!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

just as okie says its still very dry, the red buds are starting to bud and the forest is slowly greening...


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

They can not legally shoot you unless you are inside of their house. Way better to hunt public land or just ask for permission. Plenty of places to look with out troubles. Redbuds here just starting to tun the last couple days. May look the end of the week before turkey season starts but might just wait till I stumble across some while out hunting,


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

hey lyons what direction outside of Ada? I was looking on the west side


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

A police officer actually told me that legally (self defense) one is allowed to shoot at any trespassers. However, it is indeed true that this state-dependent matter is far from being black and white (and that a few won't hesitate to go through the loopholes).
http://blogs.findlaw.com/law_and_life/2013/12/is-it-ever-legal-to-shoot-trespassers.html
Haven't had much chance in finding the elusive mushroom on public areas - almost exclusively on private land. Also most public areas here are dominated by shrub oaks - a no-go for morels (as far as I have seen so far).


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

People around here will just call the game ranger or the sheriff. Everybody has a cell phone these days. I just ask or I just don't go. That way i can look for morels and turkeys or sheds and not have to look over my shoulder all the time to see if some body is coming. It is a lot more relaxing this way.


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

I've had a little success on public land here, but not as much as I would like. Private land is a lot easier. I've found that many people will let you look on their land if you ask them and are polite and responsible. There will always be some that say no, but most will let you if you tell them you're just looking for mushrooms. Although you may have to explain to some you're hunting edible mushrooms, not the drug mushrooms.


----------



## shroomslayer (Mar 20, 2013)

Has anybody had any luck in central Oklahoma besides the guy from Earlsboro?


----------



## johzsum (Mar 24, 2014)

Been in the woods just south of Ada in the Latta area. Nothing so far.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Central OK just be getting started and should be good hunting now. I would bet the redbud trees are in full bloom there judging by ours. I would be he
cking my early honey holes.


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Iwonagain they cannot legally shoot you for trespassing unless you are posing a threat. If you are unarmed and they shoot you then they will be the ones going to jail but its better to be safe than sorry. WIth that being said I have had great success on public land =) the key is to know where and when to look =)


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Im in the Tulsa area and have been checking my honey holes and still no luck but last year i came out with 9# of the biggest mushrooms I have ever picked =) and we got some rain tonite and the redbuds are blooming so this weekend is looking good =)


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

it's just too dry in southern and central oklahoma for the normal spots to produce good but i think that's gonna change this week. i don't really care to go hunting all day just to find a few and i can tell by the posts on here that that's the case. and the honey holes i have are on public land and will take great strides to keep those secret. if i see anyone parked in the vicinity of my best spot i walk into the woods in the wrong direction and then double back when i'm out of sight


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

For those saying it's too dry, it's really not. We've been under drought conditions for over 3 years and I haven't gone without finding morels. In 2011 we had very little rain in March and I still got plenty. Things are just way behind because of the long winter/late spring. We're just waiting on consistent surface heating...which we are finally getting this week!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Im like you sapworm, if I don't have permission I just don't go, Here recently one of the places I hunt had a guy go missing on it and the police have been out on it looking around, so I haven't got to check them spots much.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

all i know is i find morels after good rains and they're not hunting them in west texas.


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

Found some big reds today!! Need rain sand springs ok!!!


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

It's going to be a good year!! We got 900 last year! Around sand springs!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I simply wished that gun ownership would not be allowed except for hunting and with very strict rules (like in Europe) - Anyway.
CDRspoon: I did find morels on public land, but not as many as on private land (friends/parents/relative of friends). I'd say that on public land, on average, I'd find about 1/3rd of the amount (50 morels or so) in about twice the amount of time (2h versus 1 hour) - As I rarely hunt for more than 2 hours. On the two public spots I go to, I almost always come across several other fellow morel hunters (with about 3/4 of them usually not waiving back or walking in opposite direction when I/we attempt to say hello - perhaps one of those was you Morchellica  ).


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

iwonagain, i'm not as into guns as your average male oklahoman but i think you should avoid the gun subject on here, just my opinion, lol. and i doubt we've ran into each other. i just started hunting public land last couple of years and mostly hunt a place that's very out of the way for most people to get to.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Public land has tons of morels and is one of the best spots to look. All of it does not look the same and is not the same. Some will have tons and the rest will have little or even none. The key is knowing what to look for. I find 95 percent on public and I have left enough for ten people to have a years worth or more.


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

they are up in north tulsa!!! me and jerome found close to 250 some small but a lot 2-3 inches!!!!!!!! its well into season go pick!!!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Went out for about 3 hours Monday, nothing yet in Sand Springs. Water we need water


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Sapworm, I concur except that I live next to OKC - aka a rather populated area - I've met tons of people just at the University who actually hunt for morels every year. Most of the farmers I had a chance to talk to outside the city of Norman/Noble also do hunt the mushroom. Hence, this is likely the reason why the few public lands we have around are purged. I remember you live in North OK with much lesser population density, correct ? This might explain why there are way more avail up there. Morchellica: I agree with you that the gun subject is not appropriate and will not discuss it further.
Hoping for an isolated thunderstorm to hit the area - Only one is needed to do the job-


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

good job bobby! 250! That's great. I think that I have better luck on private land, but have luck on both. I think that more rain would really benefit us for a morel gold rush. However, I have to agree with some of the others. We have had way drier years than this, and most of us still found enough. It was just the latest spring I can remember and now they seem to be peeking there caps out! ;-)


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

We have people from Wichita and all point in between down here all the time. Lots of hunters but lots of acres to hunt. No way can they all ever be found or picked. It just takes a little boot leather and knowing what to look for. There are plenty on OKC as well. If I lived there I would be at Arcadia Lake this morning.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice score bdlyons26! 

It seems to be on now Oklahoma! Have a ball folks!

Mitch


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Got attacked by ticks yesterday like a mofo! My hotspot is half gone due to dozers, this was my prime spot too!! 1 tree that I find them at first has none yet but a few more falsies showed up, I'm spraying down with OFF today!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Sapworm: I wished I had that much free time on my hands to explore all the surrounding lakes - I also heard that the surroundings of Draper were not bad - One friend of mine even told me that this lake is a prime location to gather wild blueberries - in 2011, during the peak of the drought in August, a friend of mine and I went there to look for Rose Rocks and found a really nice "vein" - We brought back a entire sack full. The next week we followed this rock-fever momentum and went to the Sand Flats to collect Selenite hour-glass crystals.
NDWoods: The spots we hunted on Sunday is usually full of them. However, both of us came out with zero ticks in an hour of hunting...strange. Luckily OK does not have that many deer ticks - mainly dog ticks (who can still inflict Rocky mountain fever tough).


----------



## denbnt05 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm in Stroud, OK and hopefully will be getting out a Lil after work today to check some spots.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

"Salt Flats", not "Sand Flats" :-?


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello fellow shroomers. New voice on the board. I have watched this board for two or three years now finally going to join in. I've went out three times this year so far in pott. county and found twenty or so small ones that I left behind to grow. My areas around okc have yet to produce. Ndwoods what area are you in because like you one of my prime spots is half gone due to dozers


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Didn't have a chance to walk yesterday but walked for about 45 mins early this mornin and found one 3" yellow!!


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

http://s815.photobucket.com/user/DallasDenny/slideshow/Mobile%20Uploads


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Iwonagain,I hunt several public areas in and around okc every year and do really well, but I do find more on private land. Nate: congrats on the good find already and hope everything is going well for the family today.


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

BTW folks, the other pics in that album are pearl oysters that I found last fall and jars of wood dowels that I've innoculated with a live culture produced from a spore print of the specimen in my hand!! They'll be ready for inoculating into oak logs in about a week!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Den: Nice, I particularly appreciate your bundle of Oyster mushrooms. Is it just me or do I see what appear to be sycamore leaves on the photo ? What county were you at if in OK ?


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

iwonagain: I'm in Bryan Co about 10 miles SE of Durant in an area called Island Bayou . I have mostly oak and red cedar on my place...there's also a couple pecan and a hickory not far from the tree in the pic....not sure what the rest are. These were the largest and and thickest fleshed Pleurotus species I've ever come across!! Can't wait to see how well this culture does on cultivated oak logs....I'm going to drill and innoculate both 12" and. 36" logs and expect a spawn run time of 18-20 weeks for the smaller logs to reach 100% colonization......should be able to force fruiting with a cold shock "dunk" for 24 hours !! I love morels, but I'll settle for some oysters or shiitakes anytime!!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Den: What you are doing is fantastic. I admire people like you who have a definite passion for particular topic/field. 
I hold much less respect, however, to folks who hunt mushrooms for commercial reasons because of the inherent extrinsic motivation (aka money). I see you are located way down south, which makes sense. I was actually hoping you would be in the OKC area ! 
I have inoculated our dying American Elm with several hundreds of rotten morels last Spring and have been watering it every day in the last 2 weeks. Thou shall see if I am successful (unless the process requires several years to actually produce-I have no real clue to be honest).
I will scout the woods today for about 45 min after work and see...congrats on your find.


----------



## bigforkpete (Mar 25, 2014)

IWON REMEMBER TO USE RAIN WATER OR AT LEAST NOT CITY WATER ON UR PATCH. ALSO,
IN THE USA , THE SECOND ADMENDMENT GIVES US THE RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS,AND WE MUST
NEVER STOP DEFENDING THIS.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow Denny that is a beautiful Morel!! Can't wait to have some yellows. All I have found so far were grays.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

By the way, where is LukeCreekwalker and Chris? I was missin Chris after my first find... No one gave me a hard time. lol


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Not a whole lot happening in my neck of the woods. I found 6 small ones yesterday. I'm going to look today after work, but I'm thinking this weekend will be good if we get the rain that is predicted over the next two days. There has been a heavy mist all day today, but a good soaking is what I am waiting for.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I wondered where they were my self Nate, and also is your wife doing any better?


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I have'nt seen VC on here either.Hope all is well.Perhaps Chris has'nt been able to get out yet.Good luck to all,keep me in mind when u hit the over abundence of morels,we'll take all u want to sell.Tks and God Bless.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

She is doing the same which is good that the baby made it to the day the dr.s want to deliver. So we will see how the baby is when he is born, but Miley should be out by Monday if all goes well!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

just got back from walking the bottoms of the washita down by tishomingo for a couple of hours and didn't find a thing. looked like there was a lot of moisture, all the plants were wet, and i got soaked from my knees down but under the leaf litter it was dryer than a bone. hopefully some soaking rain is on it's way


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

will post pics from yesterday after work had to downgrade to a crappy phone while mine is in the shop so the pics aren't great but they will suffice


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

arggggghhhh nevermind!!!! i can't embed pics!!! it was an april fools joke!!!!!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahaha so funny I forgot to laugh. I should have known


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

shame on you bdlyons26...

Good luck ShroomMates! (Except bdlyons26 :wink: )
Mitch


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Just saw a detailed weather update for tomorrow. looks like it might get a little hairy for most of the state. Stay weather aware while your out there. Tornado season begins. Hopefully the hail won't be as bad as they say it might be. Don't wanting it damaging dinner 8-O


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho (Mar 17, 2014)

and you are the fool bdlyons26, never a need to lie about morel.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have not found a single morel this year! I however, haven't even looked yet. I would imagine after this rain we hopefully will get tomorrow it should get them started. Trees are budding and blooming more each day now. Red bud right down the street has buds that are red but you got to get it in just the right background to tell. So I will figure this week end will see some picking going on up here. Been seeing some nice long beards but they been moving back and forth to where I can and can not hunt. Have not seen anyone looking for morels yet.


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey friends in OK. I just watched a great video on youtube. It is called morel mushroom hunter; a sons story about his fathers passion. These old guys were serious hunters and they share some wisdom and experiences. I had no idea about the top of elm trees looking like brooms and they are right now that I think of it! May we all live and hunt as long as these old gentlemen have. Anyway thought you might want to have a look at it.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Neat story thanks for sharing.


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Indeed great video!!!


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

No time for postin...only pickin


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

WOW!! April fools joke cost me all day in the woods today!!!!!! I am to old for that shit!!


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I spent 2 hours looking this evening. Nothing. Found some good spots to look after the rain though. The ground around here is way to dry. Hopefully a good soaking g tomorrow will kick things into action.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

V.c. too awesome..and it's so funny how some people still insist it's too dry or early. It's not prime or mid season yet or ideal moisture but there r plenty out there!! I found some in a new spot this year and it's further north than many of my spots that still have nothing. Hope we all get big sackfulls this year!! Ready for the Ray Charles variety!!


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Moisture in the air and very mild temps otta help em grow


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Did not end up going yesterday owing the the developing "weather situation". The SPC issued the first Severe Storm Watch of the season for the Norman area last night and, after looking at the data all the ingredients were indeed there for svr wweather. I was indeed glad that no storms were able to fire in the area because the data revealed a rather decent speed and directional wind shear (one metric we use is the storm relative helicity=SREH in m2/s2 in the lowest 3-km). Tornadoes are often seen with SREH&gt;300 - yesterday's 00Z values were &gt; 600…Moist static instability was also decent. The reason why nothing fired is because ambient forcing was weak (nearly stationary warm front 35 mi SE of OKC) coupled with a rather strong capping inversion (warm layer above 1km AGL). Last night a few storms managed to fire along the 'cold front' in Trockmorton county in TX and quickly became big time hailers with low level rotation. SPC reports indicated golf ball size hail covering the ground along the track of these storms:

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/140401_rpts.html

Today's parameters are similar so any storms which will manage to somehow break the cap could become quickly severe:

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day1otlk.html
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/soundings/14040212_OBS/


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

"Severe Thunderstorm Watch"


----------



## okshroomer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello! I am new to the board. From the Caddo County area. Been out 4 times over the last two weeks but nothing yet 
Fingers crossed this weekend will be better!


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Take a look under the Junipers,ceders and Cottonwoods also the Sickamores.Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

NICE,VC just wondering where you were at,have'nt seen you on the board,you must have been out in the woods! Good luck,hope to hear from u with a big bundle of shrooms.Take care and God Bless.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

American elms (not field elms), ashes and red cedars are the best producers-Red cedars typically produce later in the season (because of generally lesser light and cooler soil temps underneath them). Good luck.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy to hear that Nate and wishing yall best. Nice find VC!!!!!! Cant wait till the yellers start coming up :-D


----------



## okshroomer (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for the tips!! Same to you!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

It may or may not be too early or too dry somewhere., but it is too early up here to go all day and only find 50 or 60.little ones I will go when I can pick 10 or 12 lbs an hr. While there is enough moisture it will get a lot better if we get a good rain and more sun shine.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh btw Boone, that KB is a hell of a good guy to call friend!

Good luck to you!

Mitch


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Sapworm: I am totally with you on this - especially if one has to endure pesky briar patches and "ticks attack".
Watch out the skies today - As stated in my earlier post, if storms manage to break the cap and initiate, they will very likely turn severe quickly - mainly in the form of hailers:
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day1otlk.html


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol I didn't mean you sapworm.. You are up there almost in a different state. Still it seems like you go about that a bit different than most. Which is fine with the baby this year I will be trying to wait late season and only run my spots once. Typically though I just love the hunt. I don't care how many briars, ticks, or tornadoes they throw at me if there is even a chance I can find a Morel and I'm not tied up... I'll be in the woods!!! And I know it is drier than desired I am just saying, if somehow we miss out on rain the next few weeks there will at least be enough for everyone to eat. April in central Oklahoma means they are out there( unless they are mostly already dead, which they have been almost gone by April before), this year has been so cold though that we should have at least 3 weeks of pickin in April. Good luck, and how many have you found v.c.?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nate if I did not have so many hobbies and habits I would spend more time too. Between guitar picking twice a week, flint knapping and turkey hunting my time is limited. So I just kind of wait until they are a little bigger and a blind person can see them then when I stumble on them I gather them. As you say some stickers and ticks are not going to bother me. I will run from the tornado's if need be. Good luck to all who enjoy the chase. I been looking at the KS board and no finds reported yet.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

:wink:


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I have obviously been spoiled over the years hunting in the gorgeous forests of the Alps. Okie forests are a different kind for sure.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Man it is down right hot today. Worked up enough garden to put in five rows of sweet corn. If it freezes out no bid deal. I think it has a good chance of making it. I would almost be there are some grays that a feller could go get it he just had to have some for supper. If not today for sure in the next two. Today warmed the ground a lot.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Went for about an hour and a half today and found 53, a mixed bag of blondes and greys. A little more heat and the yellars will be here


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

Shroomseeker - what part of the state? Not looking for specific locations, but just general part of the state.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Oklahoma county


----------



## phatlead (Apr 3, 2014)

New to the forum, wanted to share. Hope the image uploads correctly. First find in Cleveland county for the year.


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

Great job shroomseeker and phatlead!! Thanks for the info. It shouldn't be long in my part of the state (NE OK), but I will probably go out this weekend anyway.


----------



## phatlead (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Tornado. I've been checking the same two spots for the last two weeks. I found two grays last Friday, but didn't pick them. Went back today and found these. Now I know it's warm enough, but we desperately need some rain to kick it up a notch!


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Swing and a miss for rain today  hopefully we get some this weekend.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Phatlead: since you have the OK mesonet logo as profile pic I was wondering if you were working at the Weather Center ? If yes let me know as I also work there for NOAA-haven't had a chance to go out for more than 1h this season but these finds might convince me to go out more ! Cheers.


----------



## phatlead (Apr 3, 2014)

Indeed I am. I spend most of my time doing field work, but my office is in the NWC. We should try to meet up sometime and plan a hunt!


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

ShroomSeeker and PhatLead, nice finds guys! Thanks for providing the incentive! I hope it just keeps getting better for you both!

Good luck ShroomMates!

Mitch


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Phatlead: I will be attending the WoF workshop on the 3rd floor today but would be available to meet - perhaps in front of the OCS entrance on the 2nd floor around 5pm?. I've hunted morels last year and found 2000 units totaling 70+ pounds - I ended up giving away the great majority to colleagues in the building for them to try these out in a cream/butter reduction sauce - I ate my last Y13 batch yesterday evening with some friends accompanied with Krebs (CHOC) beers. When you have some time avail, just send me an email to [email protected] - If your schedule is flexible I would not mind going out into the woods straight after work for 1h or so. Cheers-


----------



## mmosshipp (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so jealous of you guys down south. Hopefully this warm weather will get them popping up here near the Kansas border.


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Didn't find anything on yesterday's walk but.... it's been rainin on Calera steady for over an hour!!!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well missed out on the rain here, A tornado watch was just issued so maybe theres still a chance of getting a shower or so move over


----------



## shroommaster (Mar 30, 2013)

2 of my areas just got good soaking rain. Hope this helps


----------



## sporenicator (Mar 24, 2014)

Radar seems to indicate rain passed over Stonewall. I hope, I hope, I hope. Looks like this weekend is shroomin' and boomin'.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hope there is some booming going on. I would like to kill a couple long toms Sun.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Went for an hour outside of Norman only found 10 small grays but left them to grow. Seemed a little dry,hope we get the rain this weekend like they're saying


----------



## cowansmith (Mar 30, 2014)

love the taste of morels, loved them as child sure miss them.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went for about 1h in two faithful spots, nothing nada zero and nichts - way too dry. Will give it a chance down south this week end. Gorgeous line of hailers to our east -


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went out for about 1 hour and found 12 all of the rain missed most of my spots,
 

Iv found all but 1 in the same area mostly open with full sun deep in the woods I have yet to find one


----------



## jodydt (Apr 4, 2014)

Where are you located at okie shroom hunter? I looked for prolly 2 hours west of stillwater and prolly an hour just north of the Cimarron south of crescent and found squat...


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Western Pontotoc County


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice find okie.


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

I started out today by searching several areas around Arcadia lake. Ended all the way up by Moore Ok i didnt even see one species of mushroom. I dug 3-4" down into the ground before i even found a little moisture. Idk how anyone has been finding any morels in oklahoma county???? It's way to dry. Guess i will give up on OK and just wait for them to hit Ks. Good luck everyone ve safe.


----------



## phatlead (Apr 3, 2014)

Found these in the Bridge Creek/Tuttle area this afternoon. Lots more little grays, but these were ready to go!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice phatlead


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Finally!! After 1 week searching they are finally coming up! Found my very first morel today and then 20 more after that! Couldn't be more excited. To cap it all off we got an inch of rain out of nowhere. How soon do they come up after a rain? Supposed to get down to 42 tonight and 40 tomorrow is that bad?


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nate is the baby due today?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Stone Morels: I assume then you must be located somewhere south or SE of Tulsa or near Durant ?


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

As said on this board before, this year compared to the last 5 not to bad moisture wise,Have found them in way worse conditions. Good luck in KS.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

A little rain wouldn't hurt though :wink:


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

ShroomSeeker: Morels, like most mushrooms are composed at 90+% of water. That is the bottom line. Moreover, UNL's sophisticated drought monitor index clearly indicates that we indeed are at the verge of experiencing extreme drought conditions and this, already in April during the wet season (aka a rather extreme meteorological event). Hence, I highly doubt based on the data I am looking at that such conditions occurred on many instances in the past.
http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/
This w-e looks like a decent chance of rain for Central OK - 1/2 inch of rain would do the trick.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well we are doing a little better drought wise this year than at this time last year, still would love to see some rain though


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Southern ponotac county about 15 mins south of ada. Was just had a little storm cell pop up right over us and then disappeared. Like I said got really lucky! So do they come up better the next day after a rain?


----------



## denny the mycophile (Mar 4, 2014)

Not sure how much rain I got yesterday but it was significant, however, I just came in from walkin for an hour and found nothin!! Really pretty chilly out there this mornin so now that the moisture is right we need a warm up I think! On a positive note though, I did see several flushes of gilled type fungi!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Naturally the much-colder-than-average winter further exacerbated the problem and certainly did not 'help our cause'.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Okie: Yes we do. Note however, that last year, March, and especially April, May and June were much wetter than average. If you have time you can even go and make your own retrospect NEXRAD data analysis online (or even look at stage IV data) to corroborate the latter further. In fact those months were so wet, that we managed to literally eliminate the drought by July (with most local reservoirs being at 100+% of their capacity). Since December 15 (when I left for EU), Central OK only experienced I believe *two* 1+ inch rfl events: the ice storm in Dec and the stratiform rains on March 15th. Unacceptable ! . We'll see what the 12Z GFS runs says today for Sunday's event...Fingers crossed !


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

12Z GFS run confirms decent chances of rain for Central OK. The 12Z NAM run, however shows a SE-ward shift of the bulk of the rain to extreme SE OK. Looking at the NAM trends from previous runs, however, the tendency has been for a NW shift of the main precip. SREF model also shows 0.1-0.5 inch rains in Central OK. Consensus: I'd say for now at least a 40-50% chance for 0.1-0.4 inch APCP in Central OK.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

That sounds good. Let's hope it happens


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Denny: You can easily guesstimate how much APCP fell in your area by looking at the Mesonet rainfall map:

http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/category/rainfall


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes Sapworm he came April 3rd at 9:39 am. 4lbs 8 oz and 17 inches. We named him ------- Atlas Wraith Phoenix Williams 


He is stable and mom is getting released Monday. He will have to have some surgeries though and be in hospital. They said he isn't out of the woods yet, but it is better than it could have been. He has some heart problems and some extra fluid on brain. Thanks for your interests and concerns!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new baby boy Nate!!!!!!! Good to here your wife is doing good and hope all goes good with his surgeries, and wish yall the best!!!!!!


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Nate, I don't know you but congratulations and God bless....


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

I 
have ben looking in a area around Norman that I know should harbor morels, every day for a week. every day for about an hour around 5:30pm, nothing not even one. Its a new spot, tons of elms heavy brush and evergreens and brier. I don't know if I need to move my hunt or be patient??? any advice?????


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Id say just be patient levi after all it is still early in the season so all the ones iv found have been in mostly open areas with direct sunlight, and if you have other spots to hunt you can go ahead and check them out to cause it dosnt hurt to try


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Guess what...the NWS has now officially upgraded the RFL chances for Central OK to 50% this Sunday 

Congrats on your newborn son Nate. Hopefully he will share the same passions that you have for morels and fishing. Cheers,


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats nate!!!!

Lotta clusters...my favorite to find...2.25 lbs this am
:lol:


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations Nate.I'm sure he will bring lots of joy and happiness to you and your wife.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Thou shall declare victory !!
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8308_zpsaf1604f8.jpg

Found those in a wash - Figured that if regular spots currently lacked moisture - washes at least remained moist for a longer time. The cottonwood leaves I've seen on some pics posted here were one clue as cottonwoods in these parts (semi arid climate) only grow near rivers or washes.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/photo33_zps4e761c5c.jpg


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

HEY VC- Call the guy you met at the station last year in the black and red cars...


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey Nate! Congrats to you and your wife...take care bro!


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Found 57 yesterday in Sand Springs


----------



## yokie rooner (Apr 8, 2013)

finding a lot of vy small ones near OKC area , need rain badly but have picked some really nice ones


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

What happened to the warmth :shock: Fixen to head out to one spots this morning then ill hit some more later


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

And congrats on the finds guys


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went out to a new spot for around 20 minutes and found 22
 
 
All were found within 10ft from a running creek, gotta do a few things them I'm gonna head back out


----------



## langoti21 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey everybody, this is my first season looking for Morels. I looked in Bixby but I found nothing. any pointers in general direction on what I should look for besides cedar trees? The area was little rocky. would that be a bad area to look for them?
Thanks


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Newbie I am in Glenpool and found 9lbs in my honey hole last year =) I wont tell you my spots but I suggest googling American Elms and then scouting out Elms that are dying/dead =) first 5 lbs was found under a dying Elm =) It has been to dry in our area though =\ Was hoping for rain with the storms that came through but it missed us =(


----------



## langoti21 (Apr 5, 2014)

cdrspoon Thanks for the info. I will definitely look it up and start looking for them. Since the trees are still hibernating I think it would be little tough looking for them just by driving around. Would you suggest looking in the city or broaden my search outside the city, maybe in parks or by lakes? I know 95% of Oklahoma is privately owned and don't want to step in somebody's house.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Eight lbs today


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

look at the bark of the trees Elm bark is distinct from other trees bark. And if you see a dead tree with the bark slipping off it has been killed by a Dutch Bark beetle. Just drive down the country roads and look at the trees if you see some that are dead or have bark "slipping" off stop and have a look =) just dont cross any fences and you will be fine =)


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

Depressing. Walked for most of the day and found nothing.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Found 46 more and left who knows how many little ones and found them all in an area about 200yards by 75 yards where the majority of the trees were catalpa. So all in all today found 68 in about 2 hours Not sure how many pound wise I got sine I seem to have misplaced my scale :?

The ones on the right are from my morning hunt and the ones on the left my last hunt
 

Don't know how many this size I left I didn't even try to count :lol:

 

Also found the biggest reds I've ever personally seen, they were a little bigger than softballs


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found those 53 ladies today in S OK whilst hiking.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8335_zps587f0017.jpg
The rain is *finally* coming !


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

newbieS. Here is a link that may be of some help: www.treebarkid.com


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Got to put in an hour today and found 30 blondes in oklahoma county. Had to leave behind 10 that we're already dried up. Fingers crossed for the rain then warm temps next week


----------



## yokie rooner (Apr 8, 2013)

found 80 real nice grays today but no yellows yet, left a bunch of little ones. Come on rain . Oklahoma county near edmond


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

It's actually raining out :-D


----------



## okladuckbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Been hunting several times this week and last around Tulsa at some places that have produced very well by now in the past and have yet to find anything other than a few big reds and those were just today. 
Not sure if it's just my luck this season or if we need some rain and warm nights up here In NE Oklahoma?....


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

How long does it take after a good rain with right soil temp? I have read alot if people go out the next morning? Or is it better to wait a couple days? Guessing it all depends on the right conditions. Good luck to everyone be safe.


----------



## bananaslug (Jan 1, 2013)

Duckbuster, I've just started finding them in Tulsa. Just yesterday to be exact... and they were verrrrry small. I'm not going to go look again until Tues so they'll have some time to grow and be easy to spot. I found a few near Sapulpa and a few just north of Tulsa so it's just a (short) mater of time and it'll be in full swing!


----------



## okladuckbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Bananaslug,
Thanks for the post. That makes me feel a lot better about my approach this year. Good luck


----------



## langoti21 (Apr 5, 2014)

cdrspoon and morelsxs, thanks a bunch for the info. I have already spent my evening reading about the trees. I hope not to spend $15 for 3/4oz at Reasors this season lol.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

No shrooming but killed a couple birdies. Deb shot one and I shot the other brother. 19 lbs 8 inch beards and 3/4 inch spurs. A couple two year olds out for trouble.

Can't remember how Ioad pics here.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y84/oogaboogachiefwalkingdeer/101_5603_zpse0d656b8.jpg


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Good job to you and your wife Sapworm, seen about 25 of them birdies today but they were on the one place I can't hunt them.Also did a little shrooming found 15 and decided to come back to the house to grab a bite to eat then I'm headed back out


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Good luck OSH and thanks for the reply.


----------



## [email protected]@l61 (Apr 3, 2014)

Im sw of stillwater &amp; went out for an hour &amp; didnt find anything.really depressing


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

Shroombuyer is in OKC paying $22 CASH/lb. for fresh picked morels. Do not wash-rinse-soak. 785.221.6764 or [email protected] or [email protected] Call,text, or email anytime. Travel daily. Wet,damaged &amp; oversize are half price. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## wizardscycle (Mar 29, 2014)

LOL Shroombuyer what planet are you from ???


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

18lbs since friday....gotta love huntin in the rain!!!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice VC We got about six inchs so far. Yhat is how far apart the drops have been. Dirt dry.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice haul VC. Pretty birds sapworm. Gotta love the rain, now a little warmth should get em going good in central oklahoma.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Dang, sounds like a high price to me for bulk whosale. Wish I could get that price in bulk all year when I sell. Prices are always a little higher early season. Last year I saw bulk wholesale go from as high as $30 a LB down to $12 a LB by the end.


----------



## francisshroomer (Jan 21, 2013)

Great day yesterday. Found several pounds. Best of all got two of my honey holes back.


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Good moisture was in Tulsa, found a few in SS on Sat., small and dry! Hope it's been enough rain to pop my spots, being that last year by this time I already had 20 lbs or so!!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have not gathered any but they are up om the KS OK line. My son found a few last Thursday eve. They were small but they are up. Red bud trees are in full bloom. It would be nice to have some rain.


----------



## mmosshipp (Apr 1, 2013)

Just checked my honey holes and found nothing. I have turkeys in my yard and not a one with a beard. I am getting kinda worried. I am in western Nowata co.


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

I found 20 small grays on friday. Need rain. Hunted in Oklahoma county


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

A lot of the state seems to have gotten a pretty good rainfall yesterday, I know all my places did


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

...and better yet, this was stratiform rain, which spanned the entire day and slowly soaks into the soil with minimal run off (in contrast to convective rainfall). These mild temperatures and 30-40F dewpoints also allow for the soil to remain moist for a longer time. Given this gift from the sky, I'd say that the morels will be in full force this w-e and, next week, likely the Ray Charles, ! Towards the end of the week (Sunday), it looks like that most of the state is in for a decent chance of seeing its first decent Spring Storm system with widespread thunderstorms (and lots of rain). Stay tuned for more updates on that.


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

has anyone found anything in the norman area


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Levieden - yes; but the finds are overall sporadic and basically are limited to areas near washes and streams. By the end of the week-early next week, they will be everywhere. Last year I even found 2 morels on the curb in the Campus Corner area whilst walking to a friend's house. If you are student or faculty at OU, let me know and we could perhaps hunt together (as there are many spots I still haven't looked at yet and which am certain would hide some.)


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

I just moved back to norman last oct. and have ben looking forward to this time of year and I have found a spot that has more elm trees than I have ever seen its a large area with many dead elms and brier with evergreens . the dead leafs cover most all of the ground, like 3in. thick or more and are very thick. I have looked every day for a week and not even one yet. its a large area like 5 acres so I feel like I should have found at least one I'm hoping the leaf cover is so thick and the lack of rain is the reason why. I have also checked some creeks around norman and nothing.


----------



## mastershroom (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey guys I live in Norman also I went out today to check the ground its perfect


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Levieden: I doubt those are true American Elms as they rarely grow in forests around here (lack of water) - These elms you are referring to likely are Field Elms or Ulmus minor - which I haven't found that great for morels. Again, are you affiliated with OU and/or would you be interested in sharing a hunt in the next few days? Cheers,


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

Im not affiliated with ou. whats the best way to tell the difference. the bark? I looked on line is the American elm bark flatter?


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

But I wouldn't mind help finding a mushroom. I'm 26 and live in south west Norman...


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Santa, you find em in low area? My spots are SOOOOO dry, notta!! Hope we got enough rain last night!!!


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess I don't need to say what was for dinner last night. Not sure how many pound wize, but there were about 150 all together. Not to bad for 2 long wet hours in the woods. It's finally starting to feel like morel season around here.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Lilpnkbnny: What general part of the state?. My dinner on Sat night was similar (with Okie Krebs Beers) and we still have plenty  -We found our morels whilst hiking far from home, however, near Davis in SSE OK.

Levieden: Perhaps we could hunt next week then and try out new spots - Just send me an email to [email protected] Cheers.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I tend to stay in pontotoc, murray and johnston county. I hunt when I have spare time close to home. I'm not much for traveling to find them....LOL!


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

ok will do. Im still trying to find out how to distinguish a field elm from an American elm?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Lilpnkbnny: Me too - Me and my fiancee decided to go down south near the Arbuckle 'mountains' for a week-end escape...and I naturally took this opportunity to look for morels as well ...


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

American Elm (Ulmus Americana):
http://www.ncwildflower.org/images/plants/Ulmus_americana_maybe_2011-5-11Elm2_008a_web_winterbauer.jpg
Field Elm (Ulmus Minor):
http://arbolesmadrid.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/olmo1.png
The former is a much taller and greener tree with larger leaves and more elongated/thicker 'bark stripes'-


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

hey thanks the pics helped. I just got married in February and want to take my wife out to find some im going out sometime after 5 today


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Levieden: Today might be too early to find decent amounts - I will be out to 'scout' the woods today with a friend who is a hunter (allowing us to go and park in designated game trails) - aka we will mainly look at how the soil conditions etc shaped up at some spots (and if we can already spot babies). For a true easy hunt, I'd guess that things might get started on late Thu and/or Friday. If you want, we can hunt the Ray Charles sometime early next week - no probs - just send me an email to the aforementioned address.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm thinking the same, the weather will start to warm tomorrow, then they should start to go crazy. We got plenty of moisture down here now. It should be perfect weather in the next 2-3 days.


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

sounds like a plan, im going to check this afternoon.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

7.8 lbs today


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

VC nice haul =) I had a good haul last year with several that big =) What county? I hunt in Tulsa county and we just got some much needed rain but i know they are getting c lose to popping here =)


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Good Job VC.. Congrats, you are the Morel Hunter today buddy...


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey tree guys, don't forget the other three species of true Elm. Rock Elm, Slippery Elm, and Winged Elm. We have them up here in MO. and I know they are down there. You find Rock Elm where it's name suggests. Slippery in much the same environ. neither gets very big usually before the disease gets them. Winged Elm in swampy areas. After a few years its easy to tell the difference. I think some guy in some book said 10 years or 10,000 hours to be an expert at something. Well if you only get to hunt morels for 4-8 weeks a year, how many experts are out there. I'm 54 and have been chasing morels since I was old enough to remember and last spring I still learned new things about where morels will grow. By the way Mitch you are the MAN! oh and your Bro to! I am starting to feel this greedy feeling coming on to go south.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey KM, take a close look at the ground around that second picture of that cluster. Look a little familiar?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went out for around 45mins today and found 26 Today, and each one was in oak leaves, kinda surprised since I don't usually find many in oaks.
 

And Nice finds VC


----------



## yokie rooner (Apr 8, 2013)

went out after work today around Norman area , picked about 2lbs before lightning ran me out of woods. some real nice big and fresh yellows and grays


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

what is the best way to keep mushrooms for a few days before prepping them to eat. I'd like to take a few to a couple of people and just wasn't sure


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey kb, nice information on those elm trees Thanks and thanks for the kind words as well. Didn't feel Like the man after going to Macon Georgia and Waco Texas and getting my butt whipped. we certainly made up for the first 2 weeks. I will post a picture when I get home from the trip of some of the morels we found in South Central Oklahoma north central Texas


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice haul VC! Without being too specific, are you near OKC? Thanks for any info.


----------



## okbob (Mar 27, 2013)

Great finds and glad most of you are getting the needed rains! We're extremely dry here still in the NW part of the state. We've had 2" total moisture since November 1st..............come on rains!!!!


----------



## cronic (Apr 8, 2014)

wizardless its pretty clear shroombuyer takes care of the picker. I sold to shroombuyer today and had to wait for 3 other people to get done 1st. KB it sounds like your sellin to the wrong person. I hunt 4 states into June and I have never got less than $20 from him. rookies


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

VC -- you always rock! Nice job. Send those beauties to PA, uh? ; -) Enjoy the season.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Morelsxs....that could be arranged if your serious


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Iwonagain and kb, thanks much for the excellent information on elms.

levieden, to see some video of morel-producing elms, check out my video "Go for the Gold." It's the topic right below the OK Message Board 2014. I just posted it earlier today. I don't know the names of all these various elms, but memorize the bark, and if you see anything similar, be sure to check it out. Good Luck.

Mitch, Missouri Shroom Mate, glad to see your post. I still have your Minnesota posts from the 2nd week in June indelibly etched in my brain. I have never heard anything like it, not even close. I hope you gained back some of that 40 lbs. you lost. So you can lose it again. Lol. By the time you get to Minnesota again this year you will have long forgotten Macon and Waco. I would suggest you take some video of these motherlodes, but you wouldn't have time. Too busy pickin' and grinnin'. I hope you stay out there, and do it again this year, if it takes you to Canada!


----------



## bocephus13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Any luck yet in s.e. okla yet?? Im in pittsburg co


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

VC - those are some pretty cluster buddy! Thanks for the look-see! Looks like you are back with a vengeance in 2014!

Get ready to tear them up ShroomMates! Rain at the right time for most areas will really get them going!

Mitc


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

ShroomCrafter, I went into this season telling myself there is no way I can even hope to compare to last year and I just need to put the same or better effort in and hope for the best. But now after my first successful trip of 2014 (3rd trip so far), I think it may be able to come close but June 12 is a long way from now. At the very least though I erased some of the cost from the first two trips!!

Here are a few of the pics from last weekend in N. Texas/S. Oklahoma

 

 

 

 


Some came from central OK but we found none once we crossed I-40.

It's on folks!! Good luck ShroomMates!

Mitch


----------



## mmosshipp (Apr 1, 2013)

Morelmaniac I usually put a damp towel over them and stick them in the fridge. I went it this morning and found my first little greys and a yellow. Just 23 in all. Not bad since there was none in the same spot yesterday. The little bit of rain here in Nowata county sure helped. Looks like the season is starting finally up north. Yay


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

Found my first of the season, 10 small yellows, on heavily visited public land near Davis, in an area recently burned. They weren't in the best shape or the biggest, but pickers can't be choosers! Out all week...


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats Mitch ! Nice haul. 
Ended up being stuck at work yesterday evening.. I will *finally* have a serious (i.e., &gt; 1h) chance to go out today and this with several other friends/fellow hunters to a promising new spot I have identified. On Thu and Fri I'll start checking my regular spots. Soil temps have been consistently exceeding 50F so they should be growing as we speak !

Yokie Rooner: Based on the info you gave, I am certain you are hunting them in the same area that we do. I have met several morel hunters there too so it is not surprising. (In particular we met on several occasion one nice fellow who goes there every single day with a polished walking stick and his small dog and/or his son and/or his wife - perhaps it is you ?  ). Cheers,


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Missouri Shroom Mate,
That is awesome. Congrats and way to go. Love to see someone working hard get a good payday....


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Real nice haul there Mitch!


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Mitch, Those are simply mouth-wateringly beautiful! You are off to another great start. Stay out there! Good luck on another banner year. May it be the best. God Bless.


----------



## pbwv (Apr 9, 2013)

:wink: you guys are making my mouth water!!! From Parkersburg Wv. We have another week before they start to flush. But loving the pics from all boards.


----------



## morelmaniac (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply mmosshipp!


----------



## swamp possum (Jan 22, 2013)

i must be going blind! nuthin here, east cleveland co. west pott co.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

nice job there Mitch!!!!!

i pulled in another 7 lbs this AM


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

cronic , all I know is what is see and hear. Are you selling 40 LB a year or 400. I know buyers from all over the country and pickers, including myself, that cover way more than 4 states most years. If your man was still paying $20 by the end of last year I believe you, no one else was though. Rookies? How long you been doing this dude? I can remember when most people in Okie. left all the morels for us guys up north to come get, and we still are. Not trying to put down the great state of Okla., its just the way it is.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

By the way the winged elm is found on dry ridge tops. I was on medication last night. Slippery elm is the one you will see most likely down there. It can tolerate dry, as can the rock elm. Nice ones Mitch! Only a few thousands of miles yet to go.


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

I went out after work and looked at my usual spots and found 2 baby yellows =( still too dry here even after the rain we got a few days ago =( looks like another late season for me =\


----------



## buckmaster308 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and was wondering if anyone has had any luck around tulsa this year?


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice work Mitch and VC. VC, what area/county are you in or near if you don't mind me asking? I was thinking I remember from last year you are near OKC but could be mistaken. Thanks!


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

Yha hey buckmaster I live around sand springs and I have looked this year about ten hours all together and today I found two small grays north of tulsa. I looked around manford and Cleveland area and my spots are dry! But there out there just piping slow around ss! I'm going to go look in okc this weekend.


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Wasted another tank of gas hunting central OK today, not a single shroom in sight. Stopped by one of my honey holes on the way home found 8 small greys. They all ready hit the frying pan and not nearly enough.... Hard to believe i found them in central ks before OK? Lol this weekend should be prime time for Kansas and Oklahoma. Good luck everyone be safe.


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

Question: If you were to pick a spot how many day until you will find more in that spot? Found 11 today


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Well my potential new spot today was a semi bust as the satellite data fooled me - basically the latter is a big oak stand...on the way back we decided, however to stop by another spot near the road and found about 20 nice fresh ones such as these:
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/photo_zpse428abfe.jpg
just under 20-25 min before we got to abandon the hunt on the count of darkness...will be back there tomorrow ! 
Thursday and Friday I will hit my usual spots and expect to find many more.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Morel Bella,I don't know the exact answer to your question but I do know that I picked thirty from a spot Sunday and went back today and found twenty five more


----------



## okbob (Mar 27, 2013)

Hopefully things will pick up north of I-40 this weekend. Hard freeze in the forecast for the northern half of OK Monday night


----------



## turkeythug (Apr 22, 2013)

Had a 40# haul today with buckhunter loaded pics on photobucket but can't get them here. I need help!


----------



## turkeythug (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## turkeythug (Apr 22, 2013)

http://i1366.photobucket.com/albums/r772/turkeythug1018/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsa7064abb.jpg


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

OK Turkey Thug, That is officially one of the coolest things I have seen today or ever.... I think you should change your name to Morel Thug. WTG...


----------



## mrnmrsmorel (Apr 7, 2014)

<blockquote>Hopefully things will pick up north of I-40 this weekend. Hard freeze in the forecast for the northern half of OK Monday night</blockquote> 

oh no!!! a freeze? we are in central but have family in Nowata Co... hoping no freeze!!


----------



## mrnmrsmorel (Apr 7, 2014)

Only found 4 in Pittsburg Co this afternoon--

But, we found 2 potential new spots which makes it quite alright


----------



## shroombuyer (Apr 13, 2013)

shroombuyer is paying $22 CASH per pound for fresh picked morels. Dont soak, wash, or rinse. Anywhere in the state. Call, text or email anytime: [email protected]@vtext.com


----------



## electriclight (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
Finally registered here. Didn't want to join just to whine about not finding anything. Been in OK for 7 years and have never found any shrooms here. After a few walks in the woods when I first got here I gave up, but you guys gave me hope and some good tips, so I decided this year I would hit it hard. Last night after work I hit some spots I had been scouting here around Norman and found about 60 in two hours, what I would consider blondes. Seeing that first one is a thrill. It had been so many years that it seemed they were almost a myth. But we had a great dinner last night. Thanks guys!


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

That's awesome electriclight! Way to hit it big on your return to the woods! Now you won't be able to quit...

Buckhunter and TurkeyThug, very very nice guys! That's a beautiful sight!

Good luck today ShroomMates! (Those lucky enough to be hunting!)

Mitch


----------



## langoti21 (Apr 5, 2014)

Has anybody checked Mohawk Park in Tulsa? I went looking for some but didn't find anything.


----------



## denbnt05 (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone been finding any in or around the Stroud area? I went out for a Lil bit yesterday but my normal spots have been bulldozed! How bad will this mess things up for future years?


----------



## morel belle (Jan 5, 2014)

Shopkeeper thanks for the tip. This day is moving to slow, I want to be in woods hunting morels not working.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm dying too up here in KC Morel Belle. Really sucks not getting to hunt when you know they are out!

Mitch


----------



## birddogger (Apr 9, 2014)

hi, in ft worth, ready to head up to oklahoma for some pickin. anyone from dfw wanna split fuel costs, lets go.


----------



## randa2010 (Apr 9, 2014)

has anyone had any luck in the tulsa/sand springs areas for finding morels because i havent and if so where if you dont mind me asking? :lol:


----------



## johzsum (Mar 24, 2014)

Found about 20 today southwest of Ada about 5 miles. I'll try to get some pics up later. These are the first finds for me in 15 years...but this is also the first time I've looked in 15 years too.


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

im about to go out to try to find my first of the year. I live in norman. any thoughts


----------



## denbnt05 (Mar 15, 2013)

I went out in Stroud today nothing yet...


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Good job to yall for your finds, I have been busy the past few days so havnt got to go out but for 30-45 minutes today and found 10, hopin every thing goes according to plan and ill get to put an all dayer tomorrow


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Okie,good luck tomorrow I think tomorrow thru this weekend are gonna be good. Hopefully I will get to put in 3 or 4 hours tomorrow myself . :-D


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found those ~70 ladies in ~ 2h in an average spot. tomorrow I'll hit my best spot with a friend and can't wait - Another buddy of mine filled two sacks today of big yellows when we met him in the woods. Levieden, this is what we found today:
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8386_zps060c5104.jpg


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Found about 30 today Keystone Lake area. Sand Springs


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice Iwonagain! Even in the zone that has not had much rain! Signs of a great year!

Good luck ShroomMates!

Mitch


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

Iwonagain: just got home was out at Sutton wilderness NE norman, if you don't know... looked for an hour, hour and a half and not evan one. my wife is starting to think were snipe hunting, that there a myth evan. why haven't I found a single one in norman???


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

Iwonagain: tried to e-mail you


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

I hammerd them again


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

VC tearing em up in OK!! Same as it ever was....Same as it ever was....


Can't wait to hit the road again to night!!

Mitch


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Latest model runs agree on significant rainfall (.5 inch+) over central/E OK this Sunday followed by a big cold High pressure dome (maintaining the soil Temp below 65F)--&gt; meaning a longer season and more morels to come ! - I wont be surprised if akin to last year, we will be able to pick some until the early part of May (particularly under cedars then where they tend to grow into clusters) !


----------



## johzsum (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## johzsum (Mar 24, 2014)

Going back out after work to get some more. Can't wait.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bristow area is pop n found my first 2 day


----------



## bocephus13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Is there anyone willing to sell some of their fresh local morels here in oklahoma?? Ill pay top dollar


----------



## langoti21 (Apr 5, 2014)

Went to Sapulpa at a private property, nothing yet. Ground is too dry.


----------



## okbob (Mar 27, 2013)

Going to hit the wettest areas I've got this evening, hoping for the best!


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

bocephus13 shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well went with My ol man and another guy and found 207 between us (about 5 lbs) Found the majority of them in less than 1 hour, then went to check out a new spot and found around 30 - 40 of them, cant wait to go back out tomorrow


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Great looking morels Okie. Would you mind sharing the county or what part of the state you are finding them? Best of luck the rest of the year!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Ksmorelhunter We found them in Pontotoc County


----------



## bstarr5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello all, I'm new to the board. I thought I'd share my experiences so far in Osage Co. So far in my patches, nothing. Been checkin them for weeks and nada. Still to dry. We need significant rainfall. My buddies cousin found five yesterday in Ochelata, in Washington Co. So hopefully this rain predicted for Sunday will hit us and we to can share in natures bounty! I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

In just under 2 hours we gathered 250+ morels aka 9-11 pounds !! shroom fest !  We'll back to that spot tomorrow as we had to return on the count of darkness-
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_6326_zps4ede48fa.jpg


----------



## okbob (Mar 27, 2013)

Great finds everyone! My "wettest" areas are powder dry.............we got a little side tracked though and our morel search turned into my daughter calling up her first bird, she was kind enough to let me pull the trigger since she took one already this season.

http://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j434/btenn1/photobucket-10831-1397180278409_zps43b93e98.jpg


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

With temps getting to 80 over 3 days will that stop most morels even though we should see rain next week plus cooler temps?


----------



## scwjets (Apr 10, 2014)

Any idea if these are edible? They are either half free morels or false morels. How can you tell the difference?


----------



## scwjets (Apr 10, 2014)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Its a half free scwjets and safe to eat


----------



## levieden (Apr 4, 2014)

Okie shroom hunter &amp; iwonagain::: Tomorrow and Saturday afternoon I got the time to head out of Norman .. What County would you recommend I go to? I'm not going to be picking the whole county or anything i just got the fever and cleaved county is a bust so far... you can email me if you want [email protected]


----------



## scwjets (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, Okie Shroom Hunter.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Found another 54 yesterday in the Sand Springs area. Lots of small greys, yellers are starting to pop though.


----------



## shroomseeker (Apr 10, 2013)

Found 107 nice yellers in oklahoma county yesterday.


----------



## oilfieldtrash (Apr 11, 2014)

New to the board. Looks like some great finds. I have looked here in Osage Co and nothing so far, dry as a bone come on rain.


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Picked these in western Wagoner County last night!


----------



## brando (Apr 11, 2014)

In south KC, went to my few spots and still nothing.


----------



## buckhunter (Apr 22, 2013)

Turkey thug and I found 18 more pounds last night. Need rain


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

18 pounds, buckhunter?!?! How much time are you spending hunting and how much area are you covering?! Thats insane!!! I've hunted my whole life and never found more than 200 shrooms in a season... although, I'm not out in the woods for more than a few hours each season...


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey, newbie shroomer, I went and looked at Mohawk on Wednesday, the 9th, and didn't find any either. Way too dry up there. I found mine out in Coweta where there has been much more rain.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

10 lbs yesterday and 16.5 today...will put up pics later the 85 killed me today!!!
picked close to 70 lbs already...


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

That's incredible, VC!!! I am going hunting tomorrow, so hopefully I'll find a few pounds to put in the freezer!


----------



## buckhunter (Apr 22, 2013)

Lifelong morel man we started yesterday at 530 and quit at dark. The area is 160 acres


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Found 53 today gonna try and get out to a new spot tomorrow and see what that brings


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

OKbob morels can take a back seat anytime when a long bearded turkey wants to come calling. I really like the picture you captured. Good job to the guide.


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

First "big" haul of the season, in Oklahoma County. 47 morels, mostly big yellows but a few small grays. Most were found at the base of elms, the biggest 9 were found around one large distressed elm. Some of the greys were found beneath cedars. I was stunned, the ground was BONE dry, topped with crisp leaves, yet most of these were fresh and juicy. They were literally everywhere. First time I've had a decent haul outside of the Ozarks.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

~120 morels today in ~1h30min - (about less than half of the haul from yesterday)
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8443_zps8bab1f07.jpg


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Good season Okies. Congrats


----------



## horseapple (Mar 15, 2013)

Found 140 this morning east of Ada, most were grays.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

36 lbs in the last 3 days only huntin for 5-6 hours a day it has been way to hot!!!


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

i thought this pic came out clean....


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice haul guys.
Have you killed any turkeys Horseapple?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

1h30 hunt today - except for 4 out of those ~80 all were found within 20 feet from the road.:
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8463_zpsd13f3939.jpg


----------



## sweetqweet (Apr 13, 2014)

I just saw my very first Morels. Son in law brought home 22 of them in Pottawatomie County. I have no idea what to do with them. How do I store them and how do I cook them. I would appreciate any info. thank you!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well got between 40-50 today (2.5 lbs) gonna head out again tomorrow to the same place to finish checking out the rest of the property


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice work VC! Do you happen to be finding those in the bottoms or under cedars? Keep it up


----------



## sweetqweet (Apr 13, 2014)

I am new to this...I have 22 of them. How long will they keep for? How do I store them? What is the best way to cook them? Son in law found these...now I want to start looking for them. (Pott County)


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

store them in paper sacks closed in your fridge and they can last quite a while....most peoples first bite is always breaded and fried in butter...pretty tasty but they also make a good addition to a home made alfredo sauce over noodles or chicken....even good as a topping on pizza


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/ac153/nate3012/IMAG2726.jpg


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Found about 10 lbs yesterday.Sat. 4-12) First hunt in 2 weeks. Only got about an hour and 30 min to look before dark. Hopefully I can get myself out today.


----------



## horseapple (Mar 15, 2013)

Sapworm.....Been turkey hunting twice, called in 3 jakes one day and 2 longbeards, just couldnt get the big ones close enough.

jd


----------



## sweetqweet (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks VC. I am actually cooking some in butter right now to go with breakfast.


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

I got a question. Weather forcast for my area has snow coming after this severe thunderstorm. I have a bunch of little early poppers in one of my holes i left to grow. Is the cold front on the backside of the storm going to kill them? Should i just pick them now before the snow comes???? Any advise is greatly appreciated. What kind of impact will this have in my area? We need the moisture but this might screw everything up.


----------



## dode (Apr 24, 2013)

getting SO frustrated! been out every day for the last two weeks, it what looks to be prime picking areas, and can't find anything! well, we found 6 at a campsite an hour from the house, and 1 at a friends place near mounds. i'm just south of tulsa, in jenks, and i'm going along the creek. any thoughts? anyone with experience willing to come out and hunt with me? i know it's a long shot, but i thought i'd ask.


----------



## okladuckbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Dode,
I hear ya', it has been strange season IMO around our neck of the woods. 
I found a dozen today at a spot I usually find hundreds but had to really work at it. Have yet to find any big flushes... All singles... Worried this freeze may just mess it completely up.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went out today with a newbie to some potential new spots I identified this morning and here is the result (1h30 min of hunt before the hail almost nailed us) - 90+ morels. We found about 30 behind a gas station -
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8473_zps78b41b94.jpg


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

3 of us went out looking today and we found 234 between us (6lbs). Received just under 1in of rain so that should help but them below freezing temps have got me a little concerned.
 

Some Grays I found around a catalpa tree, ended up finding 11 around this tree


----------



## bstarr5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Went out today and checked my patches right after the storm blew through, found 27. Some were small but picked them anyway, the freeze they're callin for has me worried. Hopefully the shroom gods will smile on us and they'll survive. If so it's on in Osage Co.!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Found 45lbs today from 2 to 8.. except for an hour run to get more sacks..lol that was a rookie mistake. Not taking enough bags


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

nice nate! get a hold of RJ hes close right now!


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/rico0004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140413_223300_zps3440b1c3.jpg.html?sort=3&amp;o=0 Wow Nate nice haul. That cluster is amazing. What county are you finding poundage like that in? My kidos and i hunted for a couple hours after the storm blew thru. We found 2 lbs maybe. Sure was nice to finally actually find some. Now Im worried with the snow coming how the season will turn out. Hoping for the best. Good luck everyone be safe.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Cleveland co.


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Went out Saturday and only found ONE. Looked for two hours, in two different locations, along the Verdigris River. Frustrating!!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice haul Nate - Wished I could hunt for more that 1h30 daily. I assume these were found in one of your best spot in a private property in Clvd county (I remember you alluding this to me last year) ? Congrats again and bon appétit -
Looks like we are heading into a cooler spell with several storm systems now able to come through (mid-week and week-end). Sounds like new batches will be triggered !


----------



## electriclight (Apr 9, 2014)

Some questions:
1. Now that the season is this far along, if I scouted some great looking spots last week and found nothing, should I waste time going back there again or give up on those places? 
2. What lives in all those holes/dens in the woods with sticks piled up around the entrances?
3. What about ground cover? Are there any to avoid like honeysuckle? old tall grass? big swatches of new green grass?
Thanks!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well electriclight I know my one honey hole that usually produces good has produced very little last year and not at all this year and most all of the ones iv got this year have been on one property that iv visited 3 times so far this year and have found them in tall grass, oak leaves, mixed leaves, wild rose bushes, briar patches and many other areas this year, so at this point id say just check all the places you can. As for them critters that live in them holes they could be, coyotes, coywolves (game warden came out to catch some and said they were red wolves crossed with coyotes), foxes, bobcats, armadillos, skunks, rabbits, or muskrats just depends what tracks (and other signs) you see around the dens.


----------



## cronic (Apr 8, 2014)

packrat electric


----------



## bstarr5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Went back out this evening and check on some small ones we left last night. I was curious what the cold would do to them. Found seven all together, including the three we left. They were hard and wilted and the tips were missing. It snowed all morning and is supposed to get down to 29degrees tonight. I don't know what is in store for this season here in the Osage. Anyone experience this before? Or know any old timers who have?


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Just depends on how long the low sits at it lowest....i dont think it will be bad but who knows...

14 lbs today!!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Found 21 lbs solo today. My wife has mixes feeling about our fridge arrangement.lol


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

The last two days were both better than my best day last year(16#/day).. I feel like we r havin a better season or maybe my spots just worked out that way.


----------



## rj (Mar 16, 2013)

Nate I'm sure it's the latter by far for folks statewide. Been coming down since the late 80s and I've never had as many mushrooms or people selling them to me as last year (2013) in OK. Let's hope for a big finish this year. It has been harder this year just finding successful pickers than it was finding shrooms last year...LOL. Keep up the good work.


----------



## oilfieldtrash (Apr 11, 2014)

bstarr5, I'm in Osage Co also in the Pawhuska - Barnsdall area and have only found a few reds. Looked in my best spots for 3hrs last night along Bird Creek and nothing. Still real dry. Going to Kaw latter in the week maybe something up there.Good luck. Looks like Cleveland Co and a few others are producing, Might have to make a trip to Lexington - Wanette area this weekend.


----------



## bstarr5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oilfield trash I mainly hunt the Pawhuska area but looks like I might have to travel to. I'm gonna check some patches tonight after work to see what the frost did to them. I'm headed north this weekend, gonna try up by the ok/Kansas line.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all! Looks like things are ramping up in the great state of Oklahoma! Very nice finds VC and Nate! I too had a good couple days in S. Central OK this past weekend. Three day total for two guys 85 lbs. Heaven on Earth!!!

Go get em ShroomMates!

Mitch


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Mitch, WOW! Your pictures remind me of those west coast commercial burns pictures, with several crates of shrooms stacked high. Your big yellows look much more beautiful though than the burn morels. Congrats. Looks like you're keeping pace for another record year!


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

It was a truly awesome weekend ShroomCrafter! What you can't see in the picture are two more coolers up front like the blue one in the middle that I had to buy on Saturday! They are full as well. It was a pretty good feeling on the 7 hour drive home! I got home at 1:00 AM and my wife helped me weigh and sort the entire load. We got to bed after 3:00 AM and the alarm went off at 6 to go to work. I wonder how long one can do that...

Mitch


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazing Mitch ! Wished I had that much time on my hands to hunt  - This cool down and recent rains will likely trigger a new batch - so more is likely to come - I'd have a succinct question: Did you find those primarily on public or private land (side of the road would count as public)?. If you do not wish to answer I'd understand, however. Cheers and congrats again mate.


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Iwonagain, Thanks, I am a lucky man. My brother and I own a small software development/web hosting company. I work ridiculous hours during the "off" season so that I can justify taking every Friday off during the season. This gets me the opportunity to scout places thursday night and Friday before the weekend crowds come out. I have driven many thousands of miles already this season so it doesn't come without a cost but it is my passion and getting to sell some helps me pay for my fun...

I agree about the cool down/warm up and recent moisture causing flushes in areas that may not have flushed otherwise because maybe things weren't perfect the first time. And second flushes are always good!

I have access to no private ground and yes, roadsides count as public...

Mitch


----------



## shroomhigh (Apr 13, 2013)

We found 76 north east of tulsa yesterday! I was starting to worry about finding some! My spots around sand springs are not poping yet. I hope everyone has a great season!!


----------



## purple_spore (Apr 15, 2014)

First time poster here, First oklahoma morel season too. I've been out looking for about 2-3 weeks and a week ago I found 4 and thought I was lucky. I went out today and they are popping! Not anything like that delicious 85 pound harvest but I'm happy with my 2 pounds or so... And the elusive double headed one...

I upload pics later!

Thank you all for helping me locate them in oklahoma. I've been reading this board for a while now and learned a lot, and gain inspiration from you all!

I've also found morels in wyoming and california. But this is the first time in oklahoma.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Mitch: Thanks for the info and well deserved reward !
I was wondering if anyone on this board ever came across these types of bright orange morels in OK - I found a bunch of these under what I believe are hickory/ash trees (there were several oaks around these where this photo was taken but otherwise there were almost no oaks around):
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8425_zps5c5343ea.jpg


----------



## swamp possum (Jan 22, 2013)

man, i need to go shroomin! but, them crappie are biting too good!


----------



## mmosshipp (Apr 1, 2013)

Finally getting some good ones in Nowata co. 30 minute hunt.


----------



## mmosshipp (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Quick side-of-the-road hunt after work:
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8483_zps9879c9f7.jpg


----------



## yokie rooner (Apr 8, 2013)

nice yellows iwonagain, I did really good tonite in Okla county also, found seceral as big as a 20oz pop bottle. ended up with 37lbs . trying to figure how to upload the pics of all my finds this year.


----------



## yokie rooner (Apr 8, 2013)

lmao should read several :-D


----------



## shroommaster (Mar 30, 2013)

Went out for a few hours this afternoon and found about 150 near tulsa. A lot more had already dried out. Also picked off as many seed ticks. Finally picking up in ne ok


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

1h30 hunt after work: 80 more morels. Fewer fresh ones and a few showing signs of dehydration and frost bites...hopefully this will not mark the end of what would be a rather short season...I was expecting a new batch to emerge from last w-e rains but did nto see many small fresh ones.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8491_zps0765df49.jpg


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Iwonagain, what part of the state are you generally located? Thanks and good luck!


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

i would suggest not pulling up the bases....for 2 reasons number 1 you dont want to disturb the mycelium and number 2 its hard to keep them clean with dirt in your mesh sack


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

ksmorelhunter: Central OK.
VC: I usually don't (see previous pics) - but this time I did not have my pocket knife with me and, additionally, was somewhat aggravated because one of my best spot (where we left several babies to grow last Wednesday) was totally pillaged just 1-2 days ago (as evidenced by the many stumps we came across). I usually burry the leftovers (such as bases, if any or aged/rotten specimens) under my large American Elm tree in the backyard - so, in the worst case scenario, nothing really goes to waste. 
Will be back in the woods tomorrow in that general area. I truly hope that the fcst rains will trigger a new batch...


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

From today:
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_2580_zps0f397f2a.jpg


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

i wish it was as simple as spreadin a little mycelium.....basidiomycetes and ascomycetes are two diffrent animals why can one be cultivated and one cant?


----------



## benthegrate (Mar 28, 2014)

Iwonagain - I found some unusually orange ones in Oklahoma County last week. In this pic you can see the ordinary yellows and grays, along with the big fat oranges I was finding...most came from the base of a distressed elm. I've never encountered this color before. I also have some video of them, and they almost glowed above the dead leaf litter. I'll post it when I get a chance.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

VC: I guess you asked the million dollar question here. In a way, I am also glad nobody figured it out yet which leaves the Great Morel with its touch of mystery. I agree that the 'science' behind my 'experiment' under my elm is flaky with little ground - but it certainly does not hurt (me nor the tree) to try it out ! 
benthegrate: It is hard to tell from this pic if those truly are the same: those bright orange morels grew under hickories/ashes mix (not elms) and, when dehydrated, turn bright orange (akin to a Sharpie highlighter). I only found those in that small patch of wood and always in very large number. Nobody on the mushroom forum of FB managed to ID it. I first thought it was a Sponge Morel, but realized later on that it wasn't the case. Perhaps a new species ?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

iow, just morels from different ground with different sun and air exposure is my guess as to the cause of the coloring. I have a spot up north in Iowa that has the same weird color. I go over the ridge to diff. soil and timber and they go normal.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Tonight's haul: 220 morels ! 
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8495_zps08cdbfec.jpg


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

half day today....right around 8 more lbs!!!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Checked a few of my spots nw of Tulsa and only found about 20 that were badly affected by the freeze we had so I was glad they're not up in force just yet. Then I went home near sand springs and found 42 small yellows in great condition, surprised there was such a difference in the morels in twenty miles of distance. Picked 35 lbs on the south Canadian earlier this week


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Would y'all say the season is probably over around the ada area? Or could any more rain stir up more morels?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Check this out :lol: 

Some Morels I found



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ecCgP1MKksw


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nate: that is incredible - Looks like either a down elm or cottonwood (?) - I wouldn't mind you providing me with the lat/lon coordinate of that tree for next year ...  Congrats and perhaps a new world record for one single tree-


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow Nate thats AWESOME nice patch for one tree. Are you still hunting in the same county. Good luck out there man be safe.


----------



## okbob (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like a blown down cottonwood...............a dead cottonwood still standing will slip its bark long before it falls on its own. Great find Nate!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

The clusters alone shout cottonwood. I don't know why but they seem to be much more likely to have morel clusters than any other type of tree. What fun for the kids! Easter came early! Morel hunting with little ones is like fishing. You better not ride to long, or walk to long without finding something. Thanks for the video Nate.


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/rico0004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140418_132311_zpsef417c53.jpg.html

Checked a couple honey holes around Wichita today. There just not flushing hard yet. The cold snap defenitley hurt. Did find this 1/2 lb monster in the same area i found the 1 lber in last year. Hopefully 4-5 days they should start flushing. I hope anyways


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Would y’all say the season is probably over around the ada area? Or could any more rain stir up more morels?


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

great video Nate....ive got a few good videos but nothing like that awesome!

i pulled another 6 lbs this morning


----------



## okbob (Mar 27, 2013)

Been looking since 1pm.................acres and acres of live/dead cottonwood and elms. I'm done unless it rains.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

1h30 hunt today (same as yesterday) and 80 morels (~6 pounds)
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8510_zpsbb203596.jpg


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

..,and the reason why only 80 morels weight that much is due to these...the one to the left is as big as a softball - could not believe it when I saw this in the woods:
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8518_zps5eb87dc4.jpg


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

Had a decent day last Sunday, but finally had a good day today. However, it didn't turn out so good in the end. Me and a friend hunted the Deep Fork NWR and got all of our morels taken away (about 120 total). Apparently you can't hunt mushrooms at federal refuges unless a particular refuge explicitly states they allow mushroom hunting. The warden could have written us each a $250 ticket plus value of the morels, but he just wrote us a warning and took our morels. He was a nice guy and just doing his job, but it sure does suck to lose morels after it being such a rough season for me. So if anyone out there is thinking about hunting a federal refuge, you may want to call first to see what they allow.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

I bet he is enjoying eatin them right about now...
Where were you exactly..... have called the #s on the signs posted before and never got turned away


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

We were in the Deep Fork NWR (different from the Deep Fork WMA's). We were between Okmulgee and Henryetta. You turn east off of 75 at a town called Schulter. He encouraged us to call the refuge manager to see if they would change their policy on mushroom hunting within the refuge.


----------



## kingsapprentice (Nov 5, 2012)

iwonagain i think you need a new scale bud those are ok size but no way they weigh that much. how much volume do they take up since you are mr scientist


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/rico0004/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140418_132311_zpsef417c53.jpg.htmlI guess it could be possible. The monster i found today weighed a half pound by itself


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Kingsapprentice: The entire bag weighted 6 pounds; not the 2 morels themselves. The largest one was the size of a softball and weigthts ~260g by itself. The other one weights just under 200g. Will be back in those same woods tomorrow as I was not expecting this area to be that good this late in the season. Cheers,


----------



## cronic (Apr 8, 2014)

Shroombuyer is payin $24 a pound all weekend. 84lbs earned me $2000 all cash. Good times are here again.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

still takes me closer to 12-14 good sized ones to make a lb



like these size 





4 more lbs this am and they were all still very fresh


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

~80 more morels today in 1h30 hunt - most still fresh - All found under cedars. Found about 3 dozen dehydrated ones that we had to leave behind.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8521_zps00c0bbe9.jpg


----------



## zefferoni (Apr 19, 2014)

My fiancee and I went out today and found these north of Van Buren (Hey.. it's almost Oklahoma). It’s our first time hunting so we want to make sure we got the right ones! The group on the right we’re assuming are past their prime, do you guys agree?


----------



## okladuckbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Zefferoni,
Are those entirely hollow inside? They kinda look like half free morels but may be verpas. (Which are poisonous)


----------



## zefferoni (Apr 19, 2014)

okladuckbuster,
I couldn't get a good picture of the inside, but it's definitely hollow from the bottom to the end of the cap.
 Here are some additional pictures and some closer shots.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Good job yall on your finds, and what a awesome video Nate 8-O . I have been under the weather since Tuesday so haven't got to go out, felt pretty good today so gonna go out tomorrow if it aint a wash out.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey y'all go over and check my finds over here in Arkansas!!! I've never found then like this my life!!! Y'all are doing awesome!!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Glad to see you back out n about Nate!!!!


----------



## okladuckbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

Zefferoni
Yep, those appear to be half free's. Pretty cool, I normally only find a couple of those a year. They don't normally hold up as well to battering n frying IMO but we like to dice them up for soups etc. Hard to tell from pics if the ones in question are truly bad but it looks like they are.


----------



## yokie rooner (Apr 8, 2013)

Went out today and found 7lbs of them a lot of them in good shape, found many dried up but still some good finds to be had. Oklahoma county. This makes about 30lbs for the weekend which started Friday afternoon. don't give up to soon on them.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Today's bounty in 4h hunt: ~16 pounds:
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8531_zpsa87088ea.jpg


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Man, Oklahoma and Arkansas you guys are seriously bringing in the poundage on morels. Good job and congratulations to everyone. Here is hoping it is going to come to Missouri like that....


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went out this afternoon and got soaked in the rain but came out with 7lbs, also found quite a few little grays so that's still a good sign that there coming up.


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Any chance Pontotoc could get some more mushrooms after this rain? My first year doing this not sure when it's over. My last hunt was last week and only found dried ones.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

OK SH: We did not come across any small greys but a large number (at least 100) that were past and had to be left behind...Looks like the season in Central OK is slowly coming to an end. I assume you hunted near home in Pontotoc ?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep just about a mile from home today (Pontotoc county) And I had to leave many that were past due, and also found quite a few grays that could probably fit in a quarter. I have to agree though I think its slowly coming to an end for central Oklahoma but with finding them grays we may have one more flush of them before its all over with. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm still bummed out about having my best find of the year confiscated. This has been the worst year in 8 years for me. The drought has killed my good spots that are north and west of I-44. If my honey holes stay dormant I hope that it means they will fruit even more next year.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

16? id like to see them on a scale!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I say it looks like maybe 12 VC, Course pictures are deceptive, because yours don't really look like 7 lbs from that angle either, but I assume you weighed them. It is a nice looking pile. I walked my butt off for a smaller pile than that Saturday up in Kansas. Those look nicer to.


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

wheres my 7 pic? okieshroomhunter put up a pic of 7....i only say that cause i know what 16 lbs look like....and i deduct what the grocery sack weighs....1.8 ounces....:wink:

heres my pic of one grocery sack is at 6.5 the other at 5 ...


----------



## oilfieldtrash (Apr 11, 2014)

Has anyone found anything in Osage Co ? Walked all day Sat.and found 4. Went all the way up to Kansas and they are as dry as us, Maybe this rain today will help. Glad to see other parts of the state are having a great year.


----------



## bstarr5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oilfield, my youngest son and I went out Friday evening and found 3, 2 where small but fresh. Goin tonight after work and see if this rain helps or not. At least it'll wash out some arrowheads!


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

I found 5 more yesterday within 5 feet of the water in my grandma's pond, and she said she found 8 the other day on the opposite side of the pond from where I found my 5! 2 of them were past due and dried up...


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

What do you guys think about this rain today? Think we'll get another flush?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

sorry vc that was okies picture of 7. I am with you on the 16 looking short though.


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

I know this isn't a morel, but what is this big ugly thing? lol


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I cant speak for Iwonagain But mine were 7lbs, even after taking to weight of the boxes off. Even though there were only 146 when you get 20 or so that weigh a quarter of a pound each they add up pretty quick


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

and lifelong_morel man that's a false morel


----------



## lifelong_morelman (Apr 11, 2014)

Found this site that explains most of the shroom varieties found in Oklahoma! The pic I posted above is a "BeefSteak" and is not edible!

http://www.oklahomawildcrafting.com/#!mushrooms/cea7


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

This is a false morel (gyromitra). Some do eat it, but I would not recommend it. The only country where it is legally allowed to sell them on the market is Finland-


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The pic you see shows our finds after selection (the other discarded mushrooms being in the white grocery trash bag you see behind the pile) - Some we picked looked okay on the spot (without that ammonia-like smell) but then turned into a watery, smelly mush once we pulled them out of the bag a few hours later. These discarded (~70-80 morels) all are now under our elm (I did not bury these). Ill take a pic of it later on today if time permits. So the total amount that was deemed edible (seen on the pic) obviously is less than 16 lb - probably near 11.5-12 pounds - still well enough to share with many of my friends/folks. I am officially done with this season. Now time to focus on the true severe weather season in OK (late April-end of May). Till 2015, congrats to you all (y'all) on your finds and, naturally, bon appetit ! .


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

okie those big ones do add up fast. VC - I bet I know what you are picking those perfect ones under. Plenty of shade and they always are a little late.Wish I could find some of those up north.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

These are some of the ones we discarded yesterday PM and that I threw near the trunk of our elm- There are as many on the other side of the tree, FYI - so all and all there was 16 pounds of morels - It is a pity that these did not manage to make the trip home in a better shape.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/Screenshot2014-04-21at55553PM_zps3c0cfa8c.png


----------



## bstarr5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok oilfield, went out to a couple spots after work. We found 4. We went and checked some patches Friday morning around Cleveland and nothin but a couple false morels. I'm gonna try some different ground tommarow after work.


----------



## oilfieldtrash (Apr 11, 2014)

bstarr5, Glad you found something. Going to look on the Caney at Elgen during lunch and at Hulha after work. I have 80 acres on Bird creek but only got 2/10 " of rain at the house. Looks like they got more up north. Good luck.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol not trying to make anyone mad, and I'm sure you did pick 16 pounds. However from the pics it looks like maybe 2-4 lbs on table and maybe 2 lbs on ground. 16 lbs is at least two grocery sack full if not 3. Anyways those ones on the ground I wouldn't have felt comfortable selling.. But they would be sliced up soaking, soon to be eaten. I've had a good year. I found 4 pounds yesterday as I finished picking my best spot. A few pounds Friday and 11 lbs last Thursday. All together that puts me over 90 lbs on the year. I figure I will try some little spots I have this week after work or this weekend, but it was hardly worth it to me yesterday. They are coming slowly to an end in their typical spots. Have to find fresh ones under cedars or in darker or protected areas.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

As I repeatedly stated on this thread, I am not the least competitive as I do not sell my finds and, rather, give away the extra (i.e., the vast majority) to folks/colleagues and friends -It is much more rewarding (to me at least) than money.-Hence I would not see the point of artificially inflating the poundage especially given that a photo is provided. Since it appears that some folks are competitive, I'll refrain myself from mentioning weight altogether and, rather, will focus on the actual # of morels- which can be easily counted on most of the photos I post (as we usually lay them down to facilitate the sharing/selection). Although this season was not as good as last year (~1400 vs 2000-2100 morels), I am still very satisfied with it. Last night we celebrated the end of the season with a roasted organic bone-in rib-eye accompanied with fresh pasta and fresh peas topped with a morel reduction cream sauce - All of that served with a glass of red wine. Cheers-


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't refrain from posting weights. I believe you. People always give people hard time about pics. I get it all the time about some of my fish so I just will call it a 50 lber even if its really a 55 just so I don't have to listen to whiners.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Nate. Morels are a childhood passion for me - Some folks I've known at Kindergarten and primaire (i.e., school from the age of 5-8) found me on facebook and still remembered me as "Mr. Mushroom". In late March, when I was in Central America, I even had several dreams involving successful morel hunts - Most people you'd talk to about things like this would categorize you or me as crazy - except the folks on this board who share the same passion. I do like other mushrooms (chanterelles in omelet or porcini in cream soups), but none closely compare to the excitement of finding (and consuming) morels - even fresh truffles. Cheers and congrats on your 90 pounds, which is more than double the amount I've found this year (i.e., probably close to 3000-3500 morels).


----------



## buckmaster308 (Apr 9, 2014)

just found 65 fresh ones in the tulsa area.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

sadly all of the rain yesterday missed all my best spots in pawnee and osage co. which have had .25" or less for all of 2014; not exactly morel producing conditions. still hoping a soaking rain will hit one of my spots towards the end of the week so i can get some picking in but it could be too little too late. 

here's my best day this season picking near the s. canadian. 30 lbs. that day, close to 40 for the season. 

]//i.imgur.com/vFNP1Rc.jpg[/img]


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Its not a competition who cares how many LBS you found the fact of the matter is we are all hunters and congrats to anyone who is successful =) I am just happy we got some GOOD rain in the Tulsa area yesterday =) My honey holes have been SOO dry I have only found 3 small yellows =( this weekend I expect some major poundage =)


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Keep posting those weights and pictures guys, I love to see pictures of huge finds. IOW, Nate's right, everybody gets their b**** busted on weight on this board. I means we like you. Just like he said its like fishing, and like fishing what keeps me going is not what I already have, but what I am going to find. If I pick 100 lbs this year I'll want 200. My only competition is with myself. I have many uses for the money, like paying for my son's college. Any of you guys want to trade spots, I can put you on deer, turkey, or morels. Catch is I live in N. MO. I don't hunt any animals, but you can on the family farm. I just want some more good morel spots in Ok. By the way that video of that tree was ********* WOW Nate. I found a tree I think can do that up here yesterday, only the morels were pencil head size.


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Nothing is certain KB except for death and taxes... as far as busting someones b**** thats fine but last year i had many morels filled up with rollie pollies which definately affected the wieght and i didnt notice them until i put them in water or cut them in half =p


----------



## jkelley56 (Apr 23, 2014)

They started coming up three days ago in Miami Oklahoma. I've been going out since March and haven't found one, went back to the same spots Saturday and they were everywhere. I think I'm around 70 pounds right now. I have 21 walmart bags full in two refrigerators lol. I'm new to this and have noticed that I'm finding around elm trees and really thick around maple trees and dead trees on the ground. Is there a place that I could sell these at? And what is the shelf life on these things? Thanks for any input I appreciate it.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Jkelley56, please email [email protected] and I can give you some info on selling them. Congrats on the find!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Spoon, you got that right. Most likely they will not grow or someone else will get them. That find of Nate's was a rare one. I never had roly poly problems, but ants had a nest in a big one and were all over my trunk when I got home. How did the rolly polly morels taste by the way? My wife swears cedar morels taste different than others.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

jkelley, I have dealt with morelhunter many times. You can trust him, a great guy. I wish I had your problem. I have an extra fridge in case you need it.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Could not resist a last hunt after work...surprisingly we found 85 morels (almost all of those quite fresh) under cedar patches along some country roads outside Norman and in one of our 'easy' regular spots and this in ~1h30 -Found about 30 other specimens that were past. I was certainly not expecting to find so many fresh specimen still...As far as the insect 'problem' goes I often noticed that some mature yellow morels have colonies of those so called "springtails" on them - aka extra protein ! 
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/CIMG8553_zps915804a7.jpg


----------



## cronic (Apr 8, 2014)

I believe vc was the small one whom called him out and even posted his own pics. What is really sad is he never said there were 16l pounds in the picture. he said he found 16 and the pic was of some of them. Notice he aint chimein in now the truth is out. A small small man charlie. Lets not forget kb tryn 2 get out of it. Keep postn big finds. We all know why he wants the finds posted. He was in it calln the pic right along with charlie. A pair that should simply be ignored. Thats not all that the pair tried to pull. Trolls


----------



## morel mafia (Apr 23, 2014)

Jkelly56i would love some of your shrooms if you want to sell I am in oklahoma give me a call at five 80six060two53


----------



## oilfieldtrash (Apr 11, 2014)

Great finds ! Wish I could even start to worry about lbs, I can still count mine on one hand and thats numbers not weight. Worst year I've seen in Osage Co in several years. Should have made the trip to Cleveland / Pott Co. but the whole job thing gets in the way of all the fun things in life.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm in the same shoes as u oilfield. Very few


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

cronic, get over it. Any serious hunter loves to hear and see pictures of motherloads. Nobody is being picked on and nobody is making things up. Can't you find any?


----------



## azukebean (Apr 23, 2014)

new to posting on here, just moved from Kansas to Oklahoma close to Arkansas border by ft smith, desperate to find some morels here!!!!! --side note, in Kansas I cursed rolly pollies, slugs, and snails all the time for eating on the morels!


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Looked from 9:30 am to about 3:30 pm today in two spots that have produced well for us as recently as last week, in Logan county and in OK county, and nothing...not even some dried up ones. Checked under cedars, etc. Ground was dry as a bone except for the creek bottoms.

On the bright side, thanks to Iwonagain for helping me have a successful season! I'd only ever found them accidentally before this year, and he showed me how to find them deliberately. Thanks Iwon!


----------



## jodydt (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anybody around guthrie kingfisher okc calumet areas wanna sell an extra couple pounds they have to an unlucky hunter?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went out for ~1h after work today and found 20 more fresh morels.


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey from the eastern Ozark foothills, Iwonagain or other shroomers.
We have barely got started over here. Everything is in full bloom. Today I walked 3 miles of the river bottoms where I normally find my morels. I found 5 big red/beefsteak false morels. We seem to be about 2 to 3 weeks behind here. Do you have any thoughts on the relationship between when the red ones come and when the morels will start after them? And wouldn't the morels be in the same vicinity at the red ones, near the dead elms? It is a strange year with all the bitter cold we have had this winter and the late start of spring warm weather. Thanks for any input.


----------



## shroommaster (Mar 30, 2013)

Not a great season for me oklahoma around tulsa. Not enough rain early in the season was the biggest problem wet out all season long watching the radar and where the little bit more rain happened found moderate amount of morels nothing like some years past. Did find some yesterday very few fresh some with tops blown off and most water logged and gone to stem. Time to hunt north and northeast into oklahoma and missouri. Thank god I have some great hunting spots in Illinois. Have already heard it should be a great season there. Going to give oklahoma one more shot today near Kansas missouri border. By the way great find Nate. I've only seen that once myself in the 40 years I've hunted them. Foliage growing up here is gonna make finding your morels much harder to see


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

From what I've seen here in OK and Europe, gyromitra tend to emerge about 2 weeks before morels. Usually soil conditions and type of trees for both remain very similar. In fact, whilst scouting a particular area (tree) early this year, there were 3 false morels under that particular tree (young elm). 2 weeks later (or so) I've found 4-5 morels under that same tree. I had much better luck in wash areas rather than river bottoms. I've figured out this year that cottonwoods+cedars seem to be a magic mix for morels.


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Iwonagain. I was hoping that is the case. Wish us luck over here. Saw the first copperhead snake while mowing the cemetery today. Time for knee boots. Thanks again....


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone think the rain we got will encourage new flushes to pop up? I sure hope so... It has been a really weird year. I have found maybe 4-5 lbs if that. Hole i pulled 84 lbs out of last year produced 2 lbs???? The good side found alot of potential spots for years to come. Good luck to everyone be safe.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

You're welcome garden ! poison ivy are starting to invade most morel spots...went out today and grabbed ~30 more morels..all along the road.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/Screenshot2014-04-24at75828PM_zpsb97ed33e.png


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, cottonwoods+cedars was where I found the majority of my finds this season. And oilfield trash, Osage co. was a complete bust for me as well. It's usually where my best picking is


----------



## okshroomer (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats on all the finds!!!
Still nothing in the Caddo County area. I have been out more times than I care to say. 
Spoke to only one person that found 4 so the weather must have kept them from growing around here. Strange season. 
After the rain I have a tiny bit of hope to keep looking but the optimism is running low. LOL


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morchellica: It is ironic but wherever a road dips and has on its side cottonwoods+cedars, you can be almost 90% certain to find at least one morel there. Yesterday was no exception; I checked google maps for country roads south of the Norman area with those features, drove there and found a bunch. Only ~30 were edible, however. 
So far I've gathered ~ 1500-1550 morels, about 600 short from last year. I gave away already more than half.
I do not think these new rains will trigger a new flush because the soil is starting to get covered by vegetation and most importantly the 2-4 inch soil temps are near 70F, which is too warm. It is yet still possible, however, that thick E and NE facing cedar patches might produce a few more. Thou shall see.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Only had enough time for about a 30 min hunter today.Checked one spot I checked a week ago and found 31 (2lbs), had to leave some that were too far gone most of them are alittle old and did find 3 that is say we're about 3 days old gonna give it a longer try again tomorrow

 

They may not be the best looking morels but thell eat


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, I'm really surprised you found 30 that were edible! I've found a few morels under just cottonwoods but they don't seem to be great producers by themselves. I think the cottonwoods give a spot in the cedars for more light and warmth to come in and make it more favorable for morels which are still mainly associated with the cedars. If my cedar spots near the Arkansas river get a soaking rain I will go have a look since none have come up in those spots yet and maybe the cool down this next week will help.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

And another good combo I have found are plum thickets within cedar groves


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how fast a blown down tree will produce morels? Say for example we have all the right conditions. Soil temp, moisture etc....


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morchellica: Yep: I agree that plum thickets with cedars (and elms) usually are winners. I did not know what those small shrub trees were but always noticed that their presence always seemed to indicate a rich moist soil with the morels usually growing under these. Briar patches sometimes are mixed in too making it a crawling expedition to reach for the mushrooms.
Ricomorelo: Depends on when during the year the tree fell. If the latter fell in June or Summer, it is very likely that morels will sprout in force the next season (assuming the latter tree was inoculated). If the tree fell/died during late Winter / early Spring then I would presume that morel production would only start the following year. Now if the (inoculated) tree is slowly dying this process might take years.
My 2 cents-


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Iwonagain thank you for the info. I appreciate your time. Its been a weird season. Gound a couple fresh ones yesterday. So im still hoping the rain we got will flush at least one of my honey holes. Good luck to everyone be safe


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

My spots in Osage co. didn't produce due to lack of rain but has got close to an inch over the last week. I'm going to try my luck and see if I can find anything over the next couple days. It's pretty obvious on here that oklahoma is pretty much done


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Ricomorelo, what area are you hunting?


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

I have been all over central OK with no luck. The past week mainly hunting Segwick and Butler county in kansas.


----------



## langoti21 (Apr 5, 2014)

after finding just a pound, I give up. Anybody selling their findings. Fresh or dehydrated, doesn't matter.


----------



## oilfieldtrash (Apr 11, 2014)

Morchellica did you you have any luck in Osage ? How bout you bstarr5 ? I found a few on Bird creek but none in my other spots. I've heard of small finds around here but no where near normal. Hope you guys did'nt miss out on the crappie like I did! But on the bright side, all the walking did'nt do me any harm.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

The last time I made it into woods was last Thursday. I found 30-40 Morels. Only about 15 were pickable and only about 5 were respectable. I would like to talk myself into one last hunt. I have a free evening Wednesday, but it doesn't seem worth it. I haven't checked my Ada area spots this year. Okie, do you think there is still a chance of finding edible morels in Pontotoc Co?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Id still say theres a pretty good chance of you finding some edible one Nate, I know im gonna head out latter and ill let yall know what I find. I still have a spot on the eastern side of the county I havnt had a chance to check yet that I plan on checking Thursday even if it is a little late.


----------



## bstarr5 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oilfield, I haven't done worth a flip in Osage co. We found 4 since my last post. They were just ones we over looked from our last outing. They are building the pipeline right through my patch by hominy. All in all, Osage co. Has been a bust for me. And yes sir, I to missed out on the crappie! But I have found a lot of good arrowheads from my many hours in the woods.


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey i got a weird question. I have noticed the past couple times i have fried morels the milk i soak them in has a slight pink tint to it afterwards. Is this normal? Usually soak in milk then dip in seasoned flourabd deep fry in peanut oil. Just thought it was odd.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Ricomorelo: Being European, I'd consider 'deep frying' such a delicacy (and this with some random non-organic oil) or consuming this mushroom on hamburgers or pizza a 'culinary crime'. 
I'd strongly suggest consuming morels in a cream reduction sauce (white wine, butter, salt, pepper, heavy whip cream - all organic ingredients, naturally without any of those half-half or low fat nonsense) and serve the sauce on (organic) red meat, fresh pasta and/or a risotto. An alternative recipe is a morel cream-egg-veggie soup (e.g., http://www.swissmilk.ch/fr/recettes/LM200303_31_a/soupe-aux-morilles.html).
All the folks I introduced to this easy-to-make sauce (or soup) never dared frying their morels ever again  -


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Iwonagain sounds delious. I will give it a try if i find any more. I flash fried what i had left so i could freeze them.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Ricomorelo: No problem. Even if, admittedly, they tend to form clusters when frozen, I place mine in the freezer as is and use a knife to separate them. Frying may also reduce or destroy most of their health benefits (particularly vitamins such as D and antioxidants such as the selenium) on top of toning down their succulent taste. The reduction cream sauce must simmer for a good 30-45min and, by then, the entire kitchen smells like morels. 

Here is my recipe if you are willing to try it out:

1) Let the dehydrated morels soak for about 1 min in luke-warm water and, then, rinse them thoroughly in cold/luke-warm water- cut each of them in ~2-6 pieces (remove the foot), rinse again and remove as much water from the morel pieces as possible (I usually squeeze them). For 2 people I'd use about 10-15 medium size morels (~3 inch with the foot)

2) Fill in a small pan with heavy whip cream sauce and butter (organic-for 2 ppl maybe 350-400 ml) and place the cleaned morel pieces into the sauce (Again, make sure to remove as much water as possible from the morel chunks).

3) Add organic whole milk butter (i.e., not margarine, derived products or tasteless low fat stuff). For 2 people maybe 20-25 grams will do. Add (grinded) ground pepper and sea salt.

4) Let the mix simmer for ~30 min at low heat (2-3 out of 10), stir occasionally every 1-2 min or so and add some more cream or salt if necessary. 

5) Add after that a touch (1 soup spoon) of white wine (anything will do except sweet wine). 

When the sauce is ready; serve on fresh pasta, asparagus, risotto and/or red meat. You could also add a "pincée" of fresh parsley for decoration. Voila and bon appetit !


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well forgot to post what I found yesterday - Nothing. Didnt surprise me though since the spot I check I haven't found one there all year. Didnt get to go out today an probably wont tomorrow but Thursday I think will be my last long hunt of this season.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

On the way to Lowes on Sunday, I decided to take a mini detour near a small road which looked promising and found this lone orange morel - The last of the season.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/phodsdto_zps5dac1437.jpg


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I checked one last spot in Osage co. Again and nothing. Sure hope it produces for me next season bc it's by far my best spot. I leave for Alaska next week and will be picking morels on my days off most of June and into July. We had a lot of burns last summer so it should be good. They estimate that the Tok fire of 1990 that was 90,000 acres produced around 1 million lbs of morels, with 300k being picked by commercial pickers. That kind of amount blows my mind!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well just spent 3 hours lookin looking in a new spot in eastern Pontotoc co. and found nothing not even any old ones, gonna give this season one last look tomorrow


----------



## okladuckbuster (Feb 16, 2014)

So, who likes the new forum layout on iPhone??
Honestly, I really hate it...... :-(((


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/v/t34.0-12/10255890_778307742193813_7418632612003138329_n.jpg?oh=bbbf1495db3d3a2660a8966160128b5f&amp;oe=53678F34


late season sack ....hit the deep dark woods!


----------



## okbob (Mar 27, 2013)

Still waiting on it to rain here.....................lol.


----------



## santa shroom (Jan 23, 2013)

Merry CHRISTmas to all. About 100 days till happy times


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

merry christmas


----------



## shroomerdude (Mar 28, 2015)

This will lighten up your mood. Just found 55 small to average sized morels in the Newcastle area, 10 miles southwest of OKC. Was a little apprehensive about going since I've been twice and there was nothing. I'm hoping for more rain and better temperatures.
Best of luck to you all.


----------



## morelmaster22 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey all. My wife and I have some morel mushrooms we want to give away. We have quite a bit combined from a group hunt, too much for ourselves. If you want some free for your family and such, we will freeze and ship em' out. Please limit to two pounds per person. I will take this post down when we run out.

Give me a call: (208) 577 -0207

Ask for Linus.


----------



## Jadon (Apr 7, 2021)

morelmaster22 said:


> Hey all. My wife and I have some morel mushrooms we want to give away. We have quite a bit combined from a group hunt, too much for ourselves. If you want some free for your family and such, we will freeze and ship em' out. Please limit to two pounds per person. I will take this post down when we run out.
> 
> Give me a call: (208) 577 -0207
> 
> Ask for Linus.


Run for president. I'll vote for you.


----------

